# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Ikonat ne fene Orthodhokse

## Seminarist

Nga At. John Whiteford

*1. Cfare eshte ikona?*

Ikona eshte nje imazh (zakonisht dydimensional) i Krishtit, shenjtorve, engjejve, ndodhive te rendesishme biblike, paravolive, ose ngjarjeve ne historine e Kishes.

Shen Grigor Dialogu (pape i Romes afersisht 590-604), foli per ikonat si te ishin Shkrime per analfabetet:

"Pasi ajo qe shkrimi paraqet per lexuesit, kjo pikture u prezanton te pamesuarve (analfabeteve) te cilet marrin, pasi ne te eshte e dukshme edhe per injorantet ajo qe po tregohet, prej saj leximin e analfabeteve" (Leter drejtuar Episkopit Serenus te Marsejes, Vol XII, fq 53).


Per ata qe do te sugjeronin se kjo s'ka te beje fare me me epoken tone te iluminizmit, le te marrin para sysh per me teper perqindjen e madhe te analfabeteve qe ende kemi, edhe se madje edhe shoqerite me te mesuara, kane gjithnje nje segment analfabetesh...femijet e tyre te vegjel.

Ikonat po ashtu, ngrejne lart mendjet tona prej gjerave tokesore tek ato qielloret. Shen Joan Damaskinoi shkroi, "ne drejtohemi prej Ikonave te kapshme (perceptueshme) ne kontemplimin (soditjen) e hyjnores edhe shpirterores". Edhe duke mbajtur para nesh ate qe na kujtojne, ne po ashtu frymezohemi te imitojme shenjterine e atyre qe jepen aty. Shen Grigor i Nises (afro 330-395) foli se si ai nuk mund ta kalonte nje ikone te Abrahamit, duke sakrifikuar Isakun, pa "derdhur lote". Lidhur me kete, ne Keshillin ekumenik te shtate verehet: "Nese per nje Doktor te tille (Shen Grigori i Nises) piktura ishte teper ndihmese edhe i shkaktoi lote, sa me teper per nje te pamesuar edhe te thjeshte do ti sjelle mesim edhe perfitim?"


*2. A u luten ortodokset ikonave?*

Te krishteret luten ne prezence te ikonave (sikurse Israilitet luteshin ne prezence te ikonave te Tempullit), por ne nuk u lutemi imazhit.

*3. A bejne ikonat mrekullira ?* 

Qe te vendoset kjo pyetje ne nje perspektive te sakte, le te shqyrtojme disa ceshtje: A beri mrekullira Arka e Beselidhjes? (ps Joshua 3:15; 1 Sam 4:6; 2 Sam 11:12)? A punoi mrekullira gjarperi i bronzit per sherimin e atyre te pickuar prej gjarperijve (Num 21:9)? A ngriten dike prej se vdekurish eshtrat e profitit Ilia ( 2 Mbret 13:21)? A sheroi hija e Shen. Petros te semuret (Vep 5:15)? A sheroi shamia e Shen Pavlit te semuret edhe a nxorri prej tyre frymerat e keqia (Vep 19:12)?

Pergjigja e ketyre pyetjeve eshte Po. Sidpqpfte, qe te jemi te sakte, ishte Perendia, iCili zgjodhi te beje mrekullira nepermjet ketyre gjerave. Ne rastin e Arkes edhe te gjarperit prej bronzit, ne kemi imazhe te perdorura per berjen e mrekullive. Zoti beri nje mrekulli me ane te eshtrave te Shen Elias, me ane te hijes se nje shenjti, edhe me ane te gjerave qe per me teper kish prekur nje shenjt. PERSE? Sepse Zoti nderon ata qe e nderojne Ate (1 Sam 2:30), edhe keshtu gezon duke punuar mrekulli nepermjet shenjtoreve te Tij, madje edhe keshtu indirekt. Fakti qe Zoti mund te shenjteroje gjera materiale, nuk duhet tu jete e papritur atyre qe njohin Shkrimet. Ps, jo vetem qe Altari i Tempullit ishte i shenjte, por edhe cdo gje qe e prekte ate ishte po ashtu e shenjte ( Eks 29:37). Te mohosh te verteten se Zoti punon mrekullira nepermjet gjerave materiale, do te thote te biesh ne Gnosticizem.

Keshtu qe Po, Ikonat bejne mrekulli- por qe te jemi me te sakte, eshte Zoti qe punon mrekulli me ane te Ikonave, pasi Ai nderon ata qe e nderojne Ate.

*4. A i adhurojne te krishteret ortodokse Ikonat? Cfare eshte ndryshimi midis "adhurimit" edhe "nderimit"?*

Te krishteret ortodoks nuk i adhurojne ikonat, por i nderojne ato, qe do te thote se i japin nje respekt, pasi ati jane objekte te shenjta, edh per shkak te asaj qe ato paraqesin. Ne nuk i adhurojme ikonat me teper se amerikanet adhurojne flamurin [ketu fjala adhurim eshte ekuivalente me nderim ne greqisht, sikurse Kyrios perdoret ne greqisht si padron edhe Zot). Pershendetja e flamurit nuk eshte saktesisht i njejti nderim qe ne u japim ikonave, por nje lloj tipi i nderimit. Edhe po ashtu sikurse ne nuk nderojme drurin edhe figuara, por me teper personat e paraqitur neper ikona, po ashtu patriotet amerikane nuk nderojne copen apo ngjyren, por me teper Vendin te cilin flamuri perfaqeson.

Kjo ishte edhe arsyeja qe Keshilli ekumenik i VII-te dekretoi si viojon: " Pra duke ndjekur udhen mbreterore edhe mesimet e frymezuara hyjnisht te Eterve te shenjte edhe Tradites se Kishes katolike - pasi e dime se eshte e frymezuar prej Shpirtit te Shenjte qe jeton ne te - ne  marrim vendimin me te sakte pas nje tejet rishikimi, po ashtu sikurse Kryqi jetedhenes, edhe Ikonat e shtrenjta edhe te shenjta te vizatuara me ngjyra, te bera me gure apo me cdo send tjeter qe i sherbejne ketij qellimi, duhen vendosur ne Kishat e shenjta te Perendise, ne vazot edhe veshjet e shenjta, ne mure edhe tabela, ne shtepite edhe ne rruget, nese keto jane ikona te Zotit edhe Shpetimtarit tone, Jisu Krisht, apo te Zonjes se sovrane edhe te panjolle, Memes se shenjte te Perendise, api te engjejve te shenjte edhe te njerezve te shenjte e te nderuar. Pasi sa here qe te shohim perfaqesimin e tyre ne nje imazh, cdo here qe i veshtrojme, na shtyjne te kujtojme prototipet, edhe rritemi ne dashurine per ta, edhe motivohemi ti adhurojme duke i puthur apo duke deshmuar nderimin tone, edhe jo adhurimin e vertete (latreian) qe sipas fese tone i behet vetem natyres hyjnore, por ne te njejten menyre qe ne nderojme imzhin e Kryqit te shtrenjte e jetedhenes, Ungjillin e shenjte edhe sende te tjera te senjta, te cilat i nderojme me Thimjan edhe qirinj, sipas zakonit te pare te Eterve tane te pare. Pasi nderimi i bere imazhit shkon tek prototipi, edhe personi qe nderon ikonen nderon ate qe ikona perfaqeson. Kjo pra eshte ne fakt mesimi i Eterve tane te shenjte edhe i Tradites se Kishes se sjenjte katolike, e cila shpalli Ungjillin nga nje fund ne tjetrin."

Judenjte e dine dallimin midis nderimit edhe adhurimit. Nje jude i zellshem puth Mezuzen te vene mbi deren e tij, puth kapucin e lutjes para se ta vendose mbi koke, ai puth tallenin, para se ti lidhe mbi balle edhe krahe. Ai puth torah-un para se ta lexoje ne Sinagoge. Padyshim qe te njejten gje beri edhe Krishti, kur lexonte Shkrimet ne Sinagoge.

Te krishteret e pare gjithashtu e kuptuan ndryshimin shume mire. Martirizimi i Polikarpit (qe ish edhe dishepull i Shen Joanit, edhe martirizimi i te cilit u shkrojt prej nxenesve te tij qe ishin edhe deshmitare okulare ne ate ndodhi), na thuhet se si disa qe duhet te kene qene nga kryetaret romake, i mbajne larg te krishteret qe te mos marrin trupin e shenjtit

" Perderisa, keshtu u tha, ata do te braktisin te kryqezuarin edhe do te fillojne te adhurojne kete njeri - edhe kjo nga shtytja edhe nderhyrja urgjente e judenjve, te cilet po ashtu veshtronin kur ne po beheshim gati ta merrnim, duke mos e ditur se do te ish e pamundur per ne qe te braktisnim ndonjehere Krishtin, i cili pesoi per shpetimin e gjithe botes se atyre qe jane te shpetuar - pesoi edhe pse pafaj per mekataret - qe te mos adhurojme ndonje tjeter vec Tij. Pasi Ate , duke qene Bir i Perendise, ne e adhurojme, por martiret, si dishepuj edhe imitues te Zotit, ne i nderojme, sic edhe e meritojne per perkushtimin e pashembellt ndaj Mbretit edhe Mesuesit te tyre.....prandaj edhe centurioni, duke pare kundershtine e shkaktuar ne radhet e judejve, e vendosi ne rreshire edhe e dogji sipas zakonit te tyre. Edhe keshtu me pas morri eshtrat e tij, te cilat jane me te vlefshme se guret e cmuar edhe me te bukura se floriri i perpunuar, edhe i vendosi ne vendin e duhur; ku Zoti do te na lejoje qe te mblidhemi sebashku, sipas mundesive, ne gezim te madh, qe te festojme ditelindjen e [pervjetor pra] martirezimit te tij edhe per perkujtim te atyre qe tashme e mbaruan luften e tyre ne kete kontekst, edhe per pergatitjen e atyre qe do te bejne keshtu ne te ardhmen" (Martirizimi i Polikarpit 17:2-3; 18:1-3).

vijon......

----------


## I KTHYERI

APOLOGJIA E PARE E SHEN JOAN DAMASKINIT

*KUNDER ATYRE QE SULMOJNE IKONAT*

1.	Edhe pse është më mirë për ne që të jemi përherë të vëmendshëm për padenjësinë tonë dhe të rrëfejmë mëkatet tona përpara Perëndisë, megjithatë është mirë dhe e domosdoshme të flasësh kur koha e kërkon një gjë të tillë, sepse shohë Kishën që Perëndia themeloi mbi apostujt dhe profetët, gurin e qoshes së saj Krishtin Birin e Atij,  të lëkundet në një det të trazuar, goditur nga valë të furishme, tundur e shkundur nga fyerjet e shpirtrave të ligj.  Njerëz të pabesë përpiqen të shqyejnë rrobën e pa qepur të Krishtit dhe të copëtojnë Trupin e tij në pjesë: Trupin e tij, që është Fjala e Perëndisë dhe traditën e lashtë të Kishës. Prandaj e konsideroj të paarsyeshme të heshtë dhe të mbaj gjuhën, gjersa kujtoj paralajmërimin e Shkrimit: “Nëse tërhiqet, shpirti im nuk gjen kënaqësi në atë,”  dhe “Nëse sheh se shpata po afrohet dhe nuk paralajmëron vëllanë tënd, Unë do ta kërkoj prej dorës sate gjakun e tij.”  Frika më shtyn të flasë; e vërteta është më e fortë se fuqia e mbretërve. Dëgjova Davidin, pasardhësin e Perëndisë duke kënduar: “Do të flas për porositë e tua përpara mbretërve dhe nuk do të turpërohem.”  Prandaj, jam i shtrënguar të flasë me pasion, sepse urdhërimet e mbretit janë të frikshme për vasalët e tij. Megjithatë, vetëm pak njerëz mund të gjenden që të dinë aq sa për të shpërfillur ligjet e liga të mbretërve, edhe pse autoriteti i monarkëve të tokës vjen që nga lart.

2.	Së pari, unë marrë mësimin e Kishës, përmes të cilit shpëtimi është mbjellur tek ne, si themel dhe shtyllë. Do ta bëj më të qartë kuptimin e këtij mësimi, sepse është si pika e fillimit dhe e mbarimit për garën; është freri i një kali. Është një fatkeqësi e madhe që Kisha, duke përparuar në një suprerioritet marramendës dhe zbukuruar me shembujt më të arrirë të shenjtorëve të kohrave të vjetra, të bjerë në nivelin e shpirtrave të dobët e lapanjoz,  dhe të jenë kaq të frikësuar kur s’ka asgjë për t’u patur frikë.  Është rrënuese të mendosh se Kisha nuk e njeh  Perëndinë ashtu si ai është në të vërtetë; dhe që ajo rrëshqiti në idhujtari, sespse nëse ajo dështon qoftë edhe një presje nga përsosmëria, kjo do të ishte një njollë mbi fytyrën e saj të pafajshme, duke shkatërruar me ndyrësinë e saj gjithë bukurinë. Një gjë e vogël nuk është e vogël nëse ajo të shpie në diçka të madhe; dhe nuk ëshë aspak çështje e vogël të harrosh traditën e vjetër të Kishës e cila u mbajt nga ata të cilët u thirrën përpara nesh, shëmbullin e të cilëve duhet ta ruajmë dhe besimin e të cilëve duhet ta imitojmë.

3.	Në radhë të parë, përpara se t’ju flas juve, i lutem Perëndisë së Gjithfuqishëm, përpara të cilit të gjitha gjërat janë të hapura, të bekojë fjalët e gjuhës sime, sepse Ai e njeh qëllimin tim të përulur dhe të sinqertë. Ai të frenojë gojën time dhe ta drejtojë tek Vetja e Tij dhe të ecë në rrugën e Tij të drejtë, jo të kthehet në të djathtë, sado e arsyeshme që të duket, ose të dijë diçka rreth së majtës. Së dyti i kërkoj të gjithë popullit të Perëndisë, kombit të shenjë, priftërinjve mbretërorë, së bashku me atë që është thirrur për të ruajtur grigjën piftërore të Krishtit në personin e tij, ta pranojë fjalimin tim me dashamirësi. Ata nuk duhet të mbeten në padenjësinë time, ose të presin elokuencë, sepse unë jam shumë i ndërgjegjshëm për mangësitë e mia. Por më tepër, ata duhet të marrin në konsideratë vetë fuqinë e mendimeve. Mbretëria e qiellit nuk përbëhet nga fjalë, por nga vepra. Qëllimi im nuk është për të konkuruar, por të ngre një dorë e cila lufton për të vërtetën – një dorë që ndihmohet nga drejtimi i Tij që është i gjithfuqishëm. Duke u mbështetur në të vërtetën e pakundërshtueshme si ndihmësen time do ta filloj fjalimin tim.

4.	Në të vërtetë, fjalët e atij që nuk mund të marshtrojë: “Zoti Perëndia ynë, Zoti është një,”  dhe “Ju do të adhuroni Zotin Perëndinë tuaj dhe vetëm atij do t’i faleni,” dhe “Ju nuk duhet të keni perëndira të huaja.”  “Nuk do të bësh skulpturë ose shëmbëlltyrë të asnjë gjëje  që ndodhet aty në qiejt ose këtu poshtë në tokë ose në ujrat nën tokë,”  dhe “Të gjithë adhuruesit e imazheve janë turpëruar, që mburren me idhujt e pavlerë.”  Dhe përsëri, “perënditë që nuk bënë qiejt dhe dheun do të zhduken nga faqja e dheut dhe nga poshtë qiellit.”  Në këtë mënyrë dhe në një formë të ngjashme Perëndia ju foli në kohët e shkuara etërve me anë të profetëve, por tani së fundi në këto ditë Ai na ka folur përmes Birit të Vetëmlindur, me anë të të cilit bëri kohërat.  Ai thotë: “Kjo është jeta e përjetëshme, që të të njohin Ty, Perëndinë e vetëm të vërtetë, dhe Jisu Krishtin, të cilin e ke dërguar.”  Unë besoj në një Perëndi, burimin e të gjitha gjërave, pa fillim, i pakrijuar, i pavdekshëm dhe i pakapshëm, i përjetshëm, i përgjithmonë, i paperceptueshëm, i patrup, i padukshëm, i papërshkrueshëm, pa formë. Besoj në një Qenie të mbiqenëshme, një Perëndi më i madh se koncepti ynë mbi hyjninë, në tre persona: Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë, dhe adhuroj vetëm atë. Adhuroj një Perëndi, një Zot, por i falem tre personave: Perëndisë Atë, Perëndisë Bir të bërë njeri dhe Perëndisë Shpirti i Shenjtë, një Perëndi. Unë nuk adhuroj krijesën në vend të Krijuesit, por adhuroj atë që u bë një krijesë, që u formua ashtu si unë, që veshi Vetveten në krijim pa u dobësuar ose ndarë nga hyjnishmëria e Tij, në mënyrë që të mund të ngrerë natyrën tonë në lavdi dhe të na bëjë pjesmarrës të natyrë së Tij hyjnore. Së bashku me Mbretin tim, Perëndinë tim dhe Αtë, adhuroj atë që veshi Veteveten në pupurë mbretërore të mishit tim, jo si veshje që shkon tutje, ose sikur Zoti i mishëruar themeloi një person të katërt të Trinisë, Perëndia mos e lejoftë! Mishi që u morr nga Ai është hyjnizuar dhe qëndron i tillë edhe pas ngjitjes së tij. Natyra mishore nuk u humb kur u bë pjesë e natyrës Hyjnore, por ashtu si Fjala e bërë mish mbeti Fjalë, kështu edhe mishi u bë Fjalë, megjithatë mbeti mish, duke mbetur i bashkuar me personin e Fjalës. Prandaj unë me guxim vizatoj një imazh të Perëndisë së padukshëm, jo si të padukshëm, por si të bërë të dukshëm për hirin tonë, duke marrë mish dhe gjak.  Unë nuk vizatoj një imazh të Perëndisë së padukshëm, por unë pikturoj imazhin e Perëndisë që u bë i dukshëm në mish, sepse është e pamundur të bësh një paraqitje të frymës, sa më tepër e pamundur është të pasqyrosh Perëndinë që i jep jetë shpirtit?

5.	Tani, disa thonë se Perëndia urdhëroi Moisi ligjdhënësin: “Adhuro Zotin Perëndinë tënd dhe vetëm atij do t’i falesh” dhe “Nuk do të bësh skulpturë ose shëmbëlltyrë të asnjë gjëje që ndodhet aty në qiejt ose këtu poshtë në tokë ose në ujrat nën tokë.”
Ata me të vërtetë janë në gabim vëllezër, sepse ata nuk i njohin Shkrimet, sepse gërma vret, por Shpirti jep jetë.  Ata nuk gjejnë në fjalën e shkruar të fshehurën e saj, kuptimin shpirtëror. Unë me të drejtë mund t’u drejtohem këtyre njerëzve: Ai që ju mëson juve këtë duhet gjithashtu t’ju mësojë dhe atë që vijon. Dëgjo interpretimin e ligjdhënësit, të cilin e lexoni në Ligjin e Përtërirë: “Dhe Zoti ju foli ju nga mesi i zjarrit; ju dëgjuat tingëllimin e fjalëve, por nuk patë asnjë figurë; dëgjuat vetëm një zë.”  Dhe menjëherë pas kësaj: “Me qenë, pra se nuk patë asnjë figurë ditën që Zoti ju foli në Horeb nga mesi i zjarrit, tregoni kujdes të veçantë për shpirtërat tuaja, me qëllim që të mos shthureni dhe të mos gdhendni ndonjë shëmbëlltyrë, në trajtën e ndonjë figure: paraqitjen e një burri apo të një gruaje, paraqitjen e një kafshe që është mbi tokë, paraqitjen e një zogu që fluturon në qiell.”  Dhe përsëri, “ Sepse duke ngritur sytë në qiell dhe duke parë diellin, hënën, yjet, të tëra, domethënë tërë ushtrinë qiellore, ti të mos nxitesh të biesh përmbys përpara këtyre gjërave dhe t'u shërbesh.” 

6. Ju e shikoni se e vetmja gjë që kërkon të thuhet këtu është që asgjë e krijuaj të mos nderohet në vend të Krijuesit, askujt nuk mund t’i jipet adhurimi përveç se vetëm atij. Prandaj të adhurosh atë gjithmonë do të thotë që t’i ofrosh atij nderim. Sepse përsëri ai thotë: “Nuk do të kesh perëndi të tjera përpara meje. Nuk duhet të bësh për veten tënde imazhe, ose ndonjë gjë të gjërave që janë lart në qiell, ose të gjërave poshtë në tokë. Ti nuk do t’i adhurosh ato as t’i nderosh ato, sepse unë jam Zoti Perëndia ytë.”  Dhe përsëri, “Do të rrënoni altarët e tyre, do të copëtoni kolonat e tyre të shenjta, do t'u vini flakën Asherimëve të tyre, do të rrëzoni shëmbëlltyrat e gdhendura të perëndive të tyre, sepse ju nuk do të adhuroni perëndi të tjera.”  Dhe përsëri, “Nuk do të bësh për vete perëndi të derdhura.” 

7. Ju e shikoni që ai e dënon bërjen e imazheve për shkak të idhujtarisë dhe se është e pamundur që të bësh një imazh të Perëndisë së pamasë të papërshkrueshëm dhe të padukshëm. Sepse “Ju dëgjuat vetëm një zë, por nuk patë ndonjë formë; por ishte vetëm një zë.”  Kjo ishte dëshmia e Pavlit kur ai qëndroi në mes të aeropagut: “Duke qenë, pra, se ne jemi pasardhës të Perëndisë, nuk duhet të mendojmë që natyra e perëndishme është e ngjashme me arin ose me argjendin, ose me gurin ose me një vepër arti të latuar dhe të shpikur nga njeriu.” 

8. Këto urdhërime ju ishin dhënë judenjve për shkak të prirjes për idhujtari. Ndërsa për ne është dhënë, nga ana tjetër, siç thotë dhe shën Grigor Theologu,  për të shmangur gabime supersticioze dhe të vijmë tek Perëndia me njohjen e së vërtetës; duke nderuar vetëm Perëndinë, duke shijuar plotësinë e njohurisë hyjnore, për të arritur njeriun e matur, që të mos mbetemi më fëmijë të shtyrë sa andej-këndej nga çdo lloj ere doktrine.  Ne nuk jemi më nën kujdestarë,  por ne kemi marrë nga Perëndia aftësinë për të dalluar se çfarë mund të paraqitet dhe çfarë është e papërshkrueshme. “Ti nuk mund të shikosh formën time,”  thotë Shkrimi. Çfarë urtësie ka ligjdhënësi! Si mund të përshkruhet i padukshmi? Si mund të pikturojë dikush të pakapshmin? Si mund të vizatojë dikush, dikë që është i pafund, i pamatshëm, i pambarim? Si mund t’i jepet formë të paformshmes? Si mund të pikturojë dikush të patrupshmin? Si mund të përshkruash se çfarë është misteri? Është e dukshme, se kur t’i përfytyron Perëndinë të bërë njeri, atëherë t’i mund ta pikturosh atë të veshur me formë njerëzore. Kur i Padukshmi bëhet i dukshëm në mish, atëherë ti mund të vizatosh pamjen e tij. Kur ai që është i patrupë dhe i paformë, i pamatshëm dhe i pakufizueshëm në natyrën e tij, duke ekzistuar në formë Perëndie, e zbraz vetveten dhe merr formë shërbëtori  në substancë dhe në gjendje dhe shfaqet në një trup të mishtë, atëherë ti mund të vizatosh imazhin e tij dhe t’ia tregosh kujtdo që dëshiron që ta shohë. Vizato dënjimin e tij të mrekullueshëm, lindjen e tij prej një virgjëreshe, pagëzimin e tij në Jordan, shpërfytyrimin e tij në Tabor, vuajtjet e tij që na kanë çliruar nga pasioni, vdekjen e tij, mrekullitë e tij që janë shenjë e natyrës së tij hyjnore, pasi përmes fuqisë hyjnore ai i bëri ato në mish. Paraqit kryqin e tij shpëtues, varrin, ngjalljen, ngjitjen e tij në qiell. Përdor çdo lloj vizatimi, fjalë ose ngjyrë. Mos ki frikë; mos u shqetëso; bëj dallim midis llojeve të ndryshme të adhurimit. Abrahami u përul përpara bijve të Hamorit, njerëz që nuk kishin as besim as njohje Perëndie, kur ai bleu shpellën e dyfishtë për ta bërë varr.  Jakobi u përkul gjer në tokë përpara Esaut, vëllait të tij dhe gjithshtu përpara majës së shkopit të Josifit.  Ai u përkul, por ai nuk adhuroi. Joshua, djali i Nunit dhe Danieli u përulën në nderim përpara një engjëlli të Perëndisë,  por ata nuk e adhuruan atë. Sepse nderimi është një gjë dhe ajo që ofrohet si shenjë nderimi është një gjë dhe ajo që ofrohet për të nderuar diçka që është shumë më e lartë, është diçka tjetër.

9. Me qenë se jemi duke folur për imazhet dhe adhurimin, le të analizojmë kuptimin ekzakt të secilës. Një imazh është një lloj karakteri bashkë me prototipin e tij, por me dallime të veçanta. Nuk është si kryetipi në çdo gjë. Biri është imazhi i gjallë, esencial dhe saktësisht i njëjtë i Perëndisë së padukshëm,  duke mbajtur në vetevete të tërë Atin, i barabartë me të në të gjitha, përveç asaj që ai është i lindur prej tij, Lindësi. Është vetë natyra e Atit për t’i dhënë shkak; Biri është efekti. Ati nuk rrjedh prej Birit, por Biri prej Atit. Ati që e lind është çfarë ai është për shkak të Birit të tij, edhe pse jo në vend të dytë pas tij.

10. Janë gjithashtu në Perëndinë imazhe dhe modele të veprave të tij që janë për të ardhur: ato gjëra që janë vullneti i tij për gjithë amshimin, i cili është gjithmonë i pandryshueshëm. Ajo që është hyjnore është e pandryshueshme; nuk ka asnjë lëvizje në të ose hije që të ndryshojë.  I bekuari Dionis, që ka njohuri të mëdha të gjërave hyjnore, thotë se këto imazhe dhe modele ishin projektuar që më përpara, sepse në vullnetin e tij, Perëndia ka përgatitur të gjitha gjërat që janë për të ndodhur, duke i bërë ato të pandryshuara përpara se të ndodhin, pikërisht si njeriu që dëshiron të ndërtojë një shtëpi, ku në fillim skicon një plan dhe punon sipas përshkrimit të tij.

11. Përsëri, gjërat e dukshme janë modele fizike të cilat sigurojnë një kuptim të turbullt të gjërave të papkapshme. Shkrimi i Shenjtë e përshkruan Perëndinë dhe engjëjt sikur të kenë formë të përcaktuar dhe po i njëjti i bekuar Dionis na mëson ne përse. Çdokush mund të thoshte se pamundësia jonë për të drejtuar mendimet tona drejt kontemplimit të gjërave më të larta e bën të domosdoshme që gjërat e përditëshme mediate të përdoren për ti dhënë forma të këndëshme atyre që janë të paformë dhe të bëjë të dukshme atë që është e papërshkrueshme, kështu që ne të jemi në gjendje që të ndërtojmë analogji të kuptueshme. Prandaj, nëse Fjala e Perëndisë, duke na mundësuar ne çdo nevojë, gjithmon na paraqet çfarë është e pakapshme për ta veshur me formë, a nuk e arrin ai këtë duke bërë një imazh nga ajo që është e zakonshme në natyrë dhe kështu sjell për dobinë tonë atë për të cilën ne dëshirojmë por jemi të pamundur për ta parë? Një perceptim i caktuar ndodh në tru, prodhuar nga shqisat e trupit, të cilat i kalojnë aftësive dalluese dhe ju shtojnë pasurive të diturisë diçka që nuk ishte aty më parë. Gojëtari Grigor thotë që mendja që është e kushtuar për të injoruar gjërat e dukshme do ta gjejë veten të dobësuar dhe të stresuar. Pasi që nga krijimi i botës gjërat e padukshme të Perëndisë janë bërë qartësisht të dukshme  përmes imazheve. Ne shikojmë imazhe në krijim të cilat, edhe pse janë vetëm drita të dobta, përsëri na kujtonë për Perëndinë. Për shembull, kur flasim për Trininë e shenjtë dhe të përjetëshme, ne përdorim imazhin e diellit, dritës dhe rrezeve që djegin; ose të një burimi që rrjedh; ose të një lumi ; ose mendja, gjuha dhe shpirti brenda nesh; ose një trëndafil, një lule dhe një aromë e mirë.

12. Përsëri, një imazh paratregon diçka që është për të ndodhur, diçka të fshehur në një mister dhe hije. Për shembull, arka e beslidhjes është një imazh i Virgjëreshës së shenjtë dhe Hyjlindëses, siç janë dhe shkopi i Aaronit dhe qypi me manën. Gjarpëri i bronxtë është tipizim i kryqit dhe Atë që shëroj kafshimin e lig të gjarpërit duke u varur në atë. Hiri i pagëzimit është sinjifikuar me renë dhe ujrat e detit. 

13. Përsëri, gjëra që tashmë kanë ndodhur kujtohen me anë të imazheve, ose për arsye të frymëzimit mrekullues, ose nderimit, ose turpit, ose të inkurojojë ata që shikojnë në to për të praktikuar të mirën dhe për t’ju shmangur të ligës. Këto imazhe janë dy llojesh: ose janë fjalë të shkruara në libra, ashtu si Perëndia kishte ligjin të gdhendur në rrasa dhe dëshironte që jetët e njerëzve të shenjtë të kujtoheshin, ose tjetër, ato janë imazhe materiale, ashtu si qypi me manën, ose shkopi i Aaronit,  të cilat duhet të ruheshin në arkë si një kujtim. Kështu, kur ne kujtojmë ngjarje dhe vepra të mira nga e kaluara, ne përdorim imazhe. Ose hiqi fare këto imazhe dhe përbuz autoritetin e atij që urdhëroi që të bëhen, ose për ndryshe pranoi ato në mënyrën dhe me nderimin që ato meritojnë. Duke folur në mënyrën e duhur, le ta marrim në konsideratë çështjen e adhurimit.

14. Adhurim është mënyra me anë të së cilës ne tregojmë nderim dhe respekt. Le të kuptojmë që ka shkallë të ndryshme adhurimi. Së pari është adhurimi, të cilin ne ja ofrojmë Perëndisë, i cili sipas natyrës është i vetmi që meriton adhurim. Pastaj, për hir të tij që nga natyra duhet të adhurohet, ne nderojmë miqtë dhe shokët e tij, si Joshua, biri i Nunit dhe Danieli u përulën në adhurim përpara një engjëlli, ose si Davidi nderoi vendet e shenjta të Perëndisë, kur ai thotë, “Le të shkojmë në shtëpinë e Tij; le të adhurojmë në nënkëmbësen e Tij,”  ose kur populli i Izraelit ofroi njëherë sakrifica dhe adhuroi në tendën e Tij, ose përshkroi tempullin në Jeruzalem, duke fiksuar vështrimin e tyre mbi të nga të gjitha anët dhe duke adhuruar si mbreti i tyre kishte urdhëruar, ose si Jakobi u përul gjer në tokë përpara Esaut, vëllait të tij të madh  dhe përpara faraonit,  sundimtarit, të cilit autoritetin ja kishte dhënë Perëndia.  Vëllezërit e Josifit e përulën veten e tyre në homazh deri në tokë përpara tij.  Tjetër adhurim ipet kur tregohet respekt, siç ishte rasti i Abrahamit dhe bijve të Nahorit.  Ose hiqe fare adhurimin ose për ndryshe pranoje atë sipas mënyrës dhe nderit që i takon.

15. Përgjigju kësaj pyetje: “A është vetëm një Perëndi?” Ti do të përgjigjesh, po, besoj se është vetëm një Ligjdhënës. Çfarë atëherë? A urdhëron ai gjëra të kundërta? Keruvimet nuk janë jashtë krijimit. Si mund ai të lejojë keruvimet, të gdhendur nga dora e njeriut, të mbulojnë fronin e mëshirës? A nuk bëhet e dukshme se gjersa është e pamundur të bëhet imzhi i Perëndisë, i cili është i papërshkrueshëm dhe i pa arritshëm për t’u bërë i paraqitur, ose të ndonjë gjëje si Perëndia, krijesa nuk duhet të adhurohet dhe nderohet si Perëndia? Por ai lejon gjëra si keruvimet që janë të përshkrueshëm, që të bëhen duke u përulur në adhurim përpara fronit hyjnor, duke mbuluar fronin e mëshirës, pasi ishte e udhës që imazhet e shërbëtorëve hyjnorë të mbulonin imazhin e mistereve hyjnore. A do të thonit se arka, ose shkopi, ose froni i mëshirës, nuk ishin të bërë me dorë? A nuk janë ato vepër e dorës së njeriut? A nuk ja dedikojnë ekzistencën, atyre që ju i quani, gjëra të dukshme? Çfarë është në vetvete tenda e takimit, në mos një imazh? A nuk ishte një tip, një figurë? Atëherë, dëgjo fjalët e apostujve të shenjtë lidhur me ato gjëra që i përkasin ligjit! “Ato shërbejnë si një kopje dhe shembull i shenjtërores, sepse kur Moisiu ishte gati për të ndërtuar tendën, ai u udhëzua nga Perëndia duke i thënë, “Shiko që të bësh gjithçka sipas mënyrës që t’u tregua në mal.”  Por ligji nuk ishte një imazh, por një hije e imazhit, sepse siç thotë i njëjti apostull: “Sepse gjersa ligji ka vetëm një hije të gjërave të mira që kanë për të ardhur në vend të formës së vërtetë të realeve…”  Nëse ligji i ndalon imazhet gjersa vetë është pararendësi i imazheve, atëherë çfarë duhet të themi? Në se tenda e takimit ishte një hije dhe një imazh i një imazhi, si mund të jetë e vërtetë që ligji nuk ndalon bërjen e imazheve? Por ky nuk është fare rasti, sepse ka një kohë për të gjitha; një kohë për çdo çështje nën qiell. 

16. Në kohët e para Perëndia, që është pa formë dhe trup, nuk mund të pikturohej kurrë. Por tani kur Perëndia është bërë i dukshëm në mish dhe bisedon me njerëzit,  unë bëj një imazh të Perëndisë të cilin e shoh. Unë nuk adhuroj materien; unë adhuroj Krijuesin e materies që u bë materie për hirin tim, që dëshiroi të banojë në materie; dhe solli shpëtimin tim përmes materies. Asnjëherë nuk do të pushojë së adhuruari materien që solli shpëtimin tim! Unë e nderoj atë, por jo si Perëndi. Si mund të lindë Perëndia nga gjëra të cilat nuk kanë ekzistencë në vetvete? Trupi i Perëndisë është Perëndi, sepse është i bashkuar me personin e tij me anë të një bashkimi i cili kurrë nuk do të prishet. Natyra hyjnore mbetet e njëjtë; mishi i krijuar në kohë është ngjallur nga shpirti i arsyeshëm. Për shkak të kësaj unë përshëndes me nderim të gjithë pjesën tjetër të materies, sepse Perëndia e ka mbushur me hirin dhe pushtetin e tij. Përmes kësaj shpëtimi im ka arritur tek unë. A nuk ishte materia e drurit të kryqit të lumur dhe të bekuar? A nuk ishte mali i lavdëruar i Kalvarit? Po për shkëmbin jetë-mbajtës, varrin e shenjtë dhe jetë-dhënës, burimin e ngjalljes, a nuk ishte materie? A nuk është boja në Librin e tërëshenjtë materie? A nuk është altari jetë-dhënës i bërë nga materia? Përmes tij ne marrim bukën e jetës! A nuk janë ari dhe argjendi materie? Me to ne bëjmë kryqe, forma dhe kupa! Dhe mbi të gjitha këto gjëra, a nuk është Trupi dhe Gjaku i Zotit tonë materie? ose hiqeni fare nderimin dhe adhurimin e këtyre gjërave që e meritojnë, ose pranoni traditën e Kishës dhe nderimin e imazheve. Adhuro Perëndinë dhe miqtë e tij; ndiq frymëzimn e Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Mos e përbuz materien, sepse nuk është ndyrë. Perëndia nuk ka bërë asgjë të urryer. Të mendosh gjëra të tilla është Manikeizëm. Vetëm ajo që nuk e ka burimin në Perëndinë është e urryer – ajo që është shpikja jonë, zgjedhja jonë për të mos përfillur ligjin e Perëndisë – të emëruar, mëkat. Në se ti përbuz dhe merr nëpër këmbë urdhërimin për të bërë imazhe, sepse ato janë gjëra materiale, merr në konsideratë fjalët e Shkrimit: “Zoti i foli akoma Moisiut, duke i thënë: Shiko, unë e thirra me emër Betsaleelin, birin e Urit, birin e Hurit, nga fisi i Judës; dhe e mbusha me Frymën e Perëndisë, me dituri, me zgjuarësi, me njohuri dhe çdo shkathtësi, që të jetë i aftë të përgatisë vizatime artistike, të punojë arin, argjendin dhe bronzin,  për të gdhendur gurë për t'u ngallmuar, për të punuar drurin dhe për të kryer çdo lloj punimesh. Dhe ja, i dhashë për shok Oholiabin, të birin e Ahisamakut, nga fisi i Danve; dhe shtiva dituri në mendjen e të gjithë njerëzve të shkathët, me qëllim që të mund të bëjnë të gjitha ato që të kam urdhëruar.”  Dhe përsëri, “Moisiu i foli tërë asamblesë së bijve të Izraelit dhe tha: "Kjo është ajo që Zoti ka urdhëruar, duke thënë: Merrni ndërmjet jush një ofertë për Zotin; kushdo që ka zemër bujare do t'i çojë një ofertë Zotit: ar, argjend dhe bronz, stofa ngjyrë vjollce, të purpurta ose flakë të kuqe, li të hollë dhe lesh dhie, lëkura dashi të ngjyera në të kuq, lëkura baldose dhe dru të akacies, vaj për ndriçim të shandanit dhe aroma për vajin e vajosjes dhe për temjanin aromatik, gurë oniksi dhe gurë për t'u ngallmuar mbi efodin dhe pektoralin. Kushdo ndërmjet jush që është i aftë, le të vijë dhe të bëjë tërë ato gjëra që Zoti ka urdhëruar, tabernakullin, etj.”  Shiko lavdërimin e materies, të cilën ju e përbuzni! Çfarë është më domethënëse se sa lëkurat e dhive të ngjyrosura? A nuk janë bluja dhe e pupurta dhe e kuqja thjeshtë ngjyra? Shiko punën e duarve të njeriut duke bërë shëmbëlltyrën e keruvimeve! Si mund ta bësh ligjin një arsye për të refuzuar të bësh atë që vetë ligji urdhëron? Në se citon ligjin në mohimin e bërjes së imazheve, ti duhet gjithshtu të këmbëngulësh në mbajtjen e Sabatit dhe të praktikosh rrethprerjen. Por është e sigurtë që “Ja, unë, Pali, po ju them se, në qoftë se rrethpriteni, Krishti nuk do t'ju bëjë dobi aspak. Edhe i dëshmoj përsëri çdo njeriu që rrethpritet, se ai është i detyruar të zbatojë mbarë ligjin. Ju që kërkoni të shfajësoheni me anë të ligjit, jeni ndarë nga Krishti; ratë poshtë nga hiri.”  Izraeli në kohët e vjetra nuk e pa Perëndinë, por “ne të gjithë, me fytyrë të zbuluar, shikojmë lavdinë e Zotit.” 

17. Ne përdorim të gjithë shqisat tona për të prodhuar imazhe të denja për Të dhe ne sakrifikojmë më të mirat e shqisave, që është ajo e të parit. Sepse ashtu siç fjalët ndërtojnë veshin, kështu gjithashtu dhe imazhi ndihmon syrin. Çfarë është libri për të shkolluarin, ashtu është imazhi për të pashkolluarin. Ashtu si fjalët i flasin veshit, kështu dhe imazhi i fletë të parit; na jep kuptim. Për këtë arsye Perëndia urdhëroi arkën ndërtimin e arkës së drurit i cili nuk do të kalbej dhe të lahej me ar nga brenda dhe nga jashtë dhe për rasat të vendoseshin në të, me shkopin e Aaronit dhe me qypin e artë që kishte manën, në manyrë që të siguronte një kujtim të së kaluarës dhe një imazh të së ardhmes. Kush mund të thotë që këto nuk ishin imazhe, lajmëtarë të qartë që nga largë? Ato nuk ishin vendosur veç në tendën e takimit, por ishin sjellë brenda në prani të gjithë njerëzve, që vështronin mbi to dhe i përdornin për t’i ofruar Perëndisë lavdërim dhe adhurim. Sigurisht, ato nuk ishin nderuar për shkak të vetvetes, por përmes tyre njerëzit ishin drejtuar për të kujtuar mrekullitë e vjetra dhe të adhuronin Perëndinë, mrekulli-bërësin. Ato ishin imazhe që shërbenin si memoriale; ato nuk ishin hyjnore, por drejtonin për në kujtimin e fuqisë hyjnore.

18. Perëndia urdhëroi dymbëdhjetë gurë që të merreshin nga Jordani dhe të përcaktuar përse, sepse ai thotë: “Kur në të ardhmen bijtë tuaj do t'i pyesin etërit e tyre duke thënë: Ç'janë këta gurë?, ju do t'ua bëni të ditur bijve tuaj, duke thënë: Izraeli e kaloi këtë Jordan në të thatë”  dhe kështu arka u ruajt dhe gjithë njerëzit. A nuk duhet ti kujtojmë me imazhe vuajtjet shpëtimtare dhe mrekullitë e Krishtit Perëndisë sonë, kështu që kur fëmijtë e mi të më pyesin, “Çfarë është kjo?” unë të mund t’u themë se Perëndia Fjalë u bë njeri dhe se përmes tij jo vetëm Izraeli kaloi përmes Jordanit, por e gjithë rraca njerëzore rifitojë lumturinë e parë? Përmes tij, natyra njerëzore u ngrit nga thellësitë më të mëdha në lartësitë më të larta dhe në Atë u ul në fonin e Atit.

19. Disa mund të thonë: Bëj një imazh të Krishtit dhe të Nënës së tij, Hyjlindëses dhe kaq të jetë e mjaftueshme. Çfarë marrësie! Fjalët e tua të ulta haptazi tregojnë që ti i përbuz shenjtorët. Nëse ti bën një imazh të Krishtit dhe jo të shenjtorëve, është e qartë se ti nuk i dënon imazhet, por refuzon të nderosh shenjtorët. Ti bën imazhe të Krishtit si  të atij që është i lavdëruar, ndërkohë që ti ju mohon shenjtorëve të drejtën e lavdisë së tyre dhe e quan të vërtetën të gënjeshtërt. Zoti thotë: “Unë do ti lavdërojë ata që më lavdërojnë.”  Apostulli i frymëzuar hyjnishmërisht shkruan, “Kështu përmes Perëndisë ju nuk jeni më skllevër, por bij dhe nëse jeni bij, atëherë dhe trashëgimtarë.”  Dhe “nëse jeni bij, atëherë trashëgimtarë, trashëgimtarë të Perëndisë dhe bashkëtrashëgimtarë me Krishtin, duke patur parasysh se gjersa vuajmë me të të lavdërohemi bashkë me të.”  Ju nuk jeni duke bërë luftë kundër imazheve, por kundër vetë shenjtorëve. Shën Joan Theologu, që u mbështet në kraharor të Krishtit, thotë se “Ne do të bëhemi si ai.”  Ashtu si diçka që është në kontakt me zjarrin bëhet zjarr jo nga natyra e tij, por nga bashkimi, digjet dhe përzihet me zjarrin, e njëjta gjë është gjithashtu, them unë, me mishin e marrë nga Biri i Perëndisë. Nga bashkimi me personin e tij, ky mish merr pjesë në natyrën hyjnore dhe nga ky bashkim bëhet pandryshueshmërisht Perëndi; jo vetëm nga veprimi i hirit hyjnor, ashtu siç ishte rasti me profetët, por me ardhjen e Hirit vetë. Shkrimi i quan shenjtorët perëndira, kur thotë, “Perëndia ka zënë vendin në mbedhjen e shenjtë; në mes të perëndive dhe ai ka gjykimin.”  Shën Grigori i interpreton këto fjalë për të kuptuar që Perëndia zë vendin e tij në asamblenë e shenjtorëve, duke i dhënë hirin secilit. Shenjtorët gjatë jetës së tyre tokësore ishin të mbushur me Shpiritin e Shenjtë dhe kur ata e përmbushin veprën e tyre, hiri i Shpirtit të Shenjtë nuk largohet nga shpirti i tyre ose nga trupat e tyre në varre, ose nga shëmbëlltyrat dhe imazhet e tyre të shenjta, jo nga natyra e këtyre gjërave, por nga hiri dhe fuqia.

20. Perëndia i tha Davidit se nëprmjet birit të tij do të ndërtohej një tempull dhe se vendi i Tij i prehjes duhej të përgatitej. Ashtu siç Librat e Mbretërve na flasin, Solomoni gjersa ishte duke ndërtuar tempullin bëri gjithashtu keruvimet. “Dhe ai i leu keruvimet me ar dhe gdhendi të gjithë muret e shtëpisë përreth me figura të gdhendura keruvimesh dhe lule palme dhe lule të çelura, në dhomat e brendëshme dhe të jashtme.”  A nuk është më mirë që të zbukurohet shtëpia e Zotit me forma të shenjta dhe imazhe, sesa me të kafshëve dhe luleve? Çfarë është bërë me këtë ligj që thotë “Ti nuk do të bësh për vete asnjë lloj imazhi?” Solomonit i ishte dhënë dhurata e urtësisë dhe ndërtoi tempullin, imazhin e qiellit. Ai bëri shëmbëlltyra demash dhe luanësh, të cilat ligji i ndalonte. Tani, nëse ne bëjmë imazhe të Krishtit dhe imashe të shenjtorëve, të cilët janë të mbushur me Shpirtin e Shenjtë, a nuk do ta rrisnin përkushtimin tonë? Ashtu si njerëzit dhe tempulli ishin pastruar një herë me gjakun e dhive dhe të demave dhe me spërkatjen e hirit të mëshqerrave,  kështu dhe ne jemi të pastruar me anë të Krishtit, i cili në dëshminë e tij përpara Pontit Pilat bëri rrëfimin e mirë  dhe që është vetë shëmbulli i martirëve. Ai e ndërton Kishën e tij mbi themelin e gjakut të martirëve. Atje, format e kafshëve të pajetë zbukuronin tempullin; këtu, ne përdorim imazhe të gjalla dhe të arsyeshme.

21. Ne pikturojmë Krishtin si Mbretin dhe Zotin tonë dhe nuk e zhveshim atë nga ushtria e tij. Sepse shenjtorët janë ushtria e Zotit. Nëse perandori tokësor kërkonta ta veçonte Zotin nga ushtria e tij, atëherë le ti largojë dhe ai trupat e tij. Në se ai në tiraninë e tij refuzon për shkak të nderit të pushtuesve të ligj trima, atëherë le të hedhë dhe ai rrobën e tij të purpurt. Sepse, nëse shentorët janë trashëgimtarë të Perëndisë janë dhe bashkë-trashëgimtarë me Krishtin.  Ata gjithashtu do të trashëgojnë në lavdinë hyjnore dhe pushtetin. Nëse ata kanë marrë pjesë në vuajtjet e Krishtit dhe janë miqtë e tij, ata nuk duhet të marrin një pjesë lavdie nga Kisha në tokë? “Unë nuk ju quaj më shërbëtorë,” thotë ais, “por ju kam quajtur miq.”  A duhet ti privojmë ata nga lavdia që i jep Kisha? Sa paturpësi! Çfarë mendje e shfrenuar, që të luftojë me Perëndinë, që të refuzojë të zbatojë urdhërimet e tij! Ju që refuzoni që të përuleni përpara imazheve gjithashtu refuzoni të përuleni përpara Birit të Perëndisë që është imazhi i gjallë  i Perëndisë së padukshëm  dhe i shëmbëlltyrës së tij të pandryshueshme. Unë përulem përpara imazhit të Krishtit, Perëndisë së mishëruar; të Zonjës sonë, Hyjlindëses dhe Nënës së Birit të Perëndisë; dhe të gjithë shenjtorëve, që janë miq të Perëndisë. Në luftën kundër së keqes ata kanë derdhur gjakun e tyre; ata kanë imituar Krishtin që derdhi gjakun e tij për ta, duke derdhur gjakun e tyre për të. Po bëj një përmbledhje të shkurtër bëmave dhe vuajtjeve të atrye që kanë ecur në gjurmët e tij, që unë të mund të shenjtërohem dhe të përvëlohem nga dëshira për t’i imituar ata xhelozisht. Shën Vasili thotë: “nderi i dhënë imazhit i shkon prototipit  të tij.” Në se ju ndërtoni kisha në nder të shenjtorëve të Perëndisë, atëherë bëni imazhe të tyre gjithashtu. Tempulli në atë kohë nuk ishte ngritur në emrin e ndonjë njeriu, as ishte vdekja e të drejtëve një rast për të festuar, por më tepër për lotë. Ai që prekte një kufomë ishte konsideruar i papastër  edhe nëse trupi ishte i vetë Moisiut. Por tani kujtimi i shenjtorëve ruhet me gëzim. Në vdekjen e Jakovit kishte të qara, por kishte gëzim në vdekjen e Stefanit. Prandaj ose hiqni dorë nga festimi i shenjtorëve, me qenë se nuk janë pjesë e ligjit të vjetër, ose pranoni imazhet për të cilat thoni se janë të kundërta me ligjin. Por është e pamundur të mos ruash kujtimin e shenjtorëve duke festuar, pasi kori i apostujve të shenjtë dhe apostujve Perëndi-mbajtës këmbëngul që të bëjmë një gjë të tillë. Sepse në kohën që Perëndia Fjalë u bë mish, ai ëshë i njëjtë me ne në gjithçka, përveç mëkatit dhe merr pjesë në natyrën tonë pa përzierje dhe ndërhyrje. Dhe që nga koha që Perëndia, Biri i Perëndisë, i cili është i pandryshueshëm në lidhje me Perëndishmërinë, zgjodhi të vuajë vullnetarisht, ai fshihu të gjitha detyrimet tona, duke paguar për ne një shpërblim të çmuar dhe të admiruar. Të gjithë ne jemi liruar përmes gjakut të Birit, i cili lutet tek Ati për ne dhe me zbritjen e tij në varr, kur vajti dhe ju predikoi shpirtrave të burgosur për kohë me radhë  dhe ju dha liri të burgosurve, dritë të verbërve  dhe lidhi të fortin.  Ai u ngrit në sajë të fuqisë së tij të përsosur, duke mbajtur një mish të paprishëshëm me anë të të cilit ai na shpëtoi nga prishja. Dhe që nga koha që ne u rilindëm nga uji dhe Shpirti, ne u bëmë bij të Perëndisë dhe anëtarë  të shtëpisë së tij. Për këtë arsye shën Pavli i quan besnikët, shenjtorë.  Prandaj ne nuk dëshpërohemi, por gëzohemi mbi vdekjet e shenjtorëve. Ne nuk jemi nën ligj, por nën hir,  duke qenë të justifikuar me anë të besimit  dhe që kemi parë Perëndinë e vetëm të vërtetë.  Sepse ligji nuk është për të drejtët  dhe as shërbejmë si fëmijë, të mbajtur nën ligj,  por kemi arritur masën e pjekurisë burrërore dhe jemi ushqyer me ushqim të fortë dhe jo me atë që  drejton në idhujtari. Ligji ishte i mirë, si një llampë që ndriçon në vende të errëta deri sa dita të agojë dhe ylli i mëngjesit të ndrijë në zemrat tona.  Uji i gjallë i diturisë hyjnore ka larguar ujrat pagane dhe tani të gjithë mund të njohin Perëndinë. Krijimi i vjetër ka shkuar dhe të gjitha gjërat janë bërë të reja.  Apostulli i shenjtë Pavël i tha Pietrit princit të apostujve: “Në se, si jude, jeton si kombet dhe jo si një jude, atëherë si i detyron kombet të jetojnë si judenjtë?”  dhe ai u shkruan galatasve: “Unë dëshmoi kundër çdo njeriu që pranon rrethprerjen se ai është i detyruar të mbajë të gjithë ligjin.” 

22. Në kohët e vjetra, ata që nuk e njihnin Perëndinë ishin nën zgjedhën e atyre që nga natyra nuk janë perëndira.  Por tani që e kemi njohur Perëndinë, ose më mirë jemi njohur nga ai, si mund të kthehet dikush përsëri në zakonet e dobta dhe të mjera të shpirtrave dhe të bëhet skllav i tyre përsëri?  Sepse unë e kam parë Perëndinë në formë njeriu dhe shpirti im është shpëtuar. Unë vështroj mbi imazhin e Perëndisë, si bëri Jakovi,  por në një mënyrë tjetër. Sepse ai vetëm pa me sy shpirtëror çfarë ishte premtuar të vinte në të ardhmen, ndërkohë që kujtimi i tij që u bë i dukshëm në mish është ndezur në shpirtin tim. Hija e Pietrit, ose shamitë dhe rrobat e veshura prej tij, shëruan të sëmurët dhe bën demonët të zhdukeshin.  A nuk do të lavdëroheshin pikturat dhe imazhet e shenjtorëve? Ose mos pranoni të nderoni asnjë gjë materiale, ose ndalni sulmin tuaj. Mos i lëviz kufijtë e vjetër, të vendosur nga etërit. 

23.	 Tradita e Kishës nuk është e mbështetur vetëm në dokumentat e shkruara, por gjithashtu është pasuar dhe në formë të pashkruar. Në kapitullin e njëzet e shtatë të shën Vasilit me tridhjetë kapituj, shkruar Amfilokut lidhur me Shpirtin e Shenjtë, ai thotë: “Midis mësimeve të kujdesshme dhe doktrinave të Kishës, janë disa mësime që ne i kemi marrë përmes dokumentave të shkruar, ndërsa të tjerat i kemi marrë në mënyrë të fshehur, sepse ato janë pasuar tek ne nga tradita apostolike. Të dy burimet kanë fuqinë për të na udhëhequr në drejtësi. Çdo kush, që e vlerëson disiplinën e Perëndisë nuk do të vërë në dyshim një gjë të tillë, sepse nëse ne neglizhojmë zakonet e pashkruara si të pa fuqishme, në këtë mënyrë ne varrosim shumë nga Ungjilli i cili është vitalisht i rëndësishëm.” Këto janë fjalët e Vasilit të Madh. Atëherë si do të dinim diçka mbi vendin e shenjtë të Kalvarit ose mbi varrin jetëdhënës? A nuk është ky informacion i pashkruar i pasuar nga prindërit tek fëmijtë? Sepse është shkruar se Zoti u kryqëzua në vendin e kafkës dhe u varros në një varr, i cili ishte gërmuar nga një shkëmb prej Josifit;  por është nga tradita e pashkruar që ne dimë vendodhjen e tyre dhe adhurojmë atje tani. Janë edhe shembuj të tjerë. Cili është kuptimi fillestar i tre zhytjeve në pagëzim, ose të lutjes drejt lindjes, ose mënyra se si ne e kremtojmë liturgjinë? Prandaj apostulli i shenjtë thotë: “Kështu pra vëllezër, qëndroni të fortë dhe mbetuni në traditat që u mësuat prej nesh, si me gojë ose me letër.”  Prandaj, meqenëse kaq shumë nga e pashkruara na është pasuar në Kishë dhe që tani zbatohet, atëherë përse i përbuzni imazhet?

24.	 Në se flasim për abuzimet pagane, këto abuzime nuk i bëjnë nderimet tona për imazhet të neveritshme. Fajëso paganët, që i bëjnë imazhet perëndi! Vetëm pse paganët i përdorin ato në një mënyrë të gabuar, nuk është arsye për të kritikuar praktikat tona të zellshme. Falltarët dhe magjistarët përdorin yshtjen dhe Kisha lutet për katikumenët; të parët ndjellin demonët ndërsa Kisha thërret tek Perëndia për të larguar demonët. Paganët bëjnë imazhe të demonëve të cilëve ju adresohen si perëndira, ndërsa ne bëjmë imazhe të Perëndisë së mishëruar dhe të shërbëtorëve dhe miqve të tij dhe me to ne dëbojmë ushtirtë demoniake.

25.	 Në se merr parasysh se i madhi shën Epifan në mënyrë të prerë i ndalonte imazhet, së pari këto shkrime për të cilat flitet janë imagjinare dhe jo autentike. Është vepra e dikujt që mban emrin e Epifanit, që është një praktikë tepër e përhapur. Së dyti, ne dimë se i bekuari shën Athanas thekson për lipsanet e shenjtorëve qëmbaheshin në gji dhe se ai preferonte që ato të varroseshin në tokë, duke dëshiruar që të zhdukte zakonin e urryer të egjiptjanëve, të cilët nuk i varrosnin të vdekurit e tyre nën tokë, por i vendosnin mbi shtretër dhe divanë. Le të supozojmë se Epifani i madh e shkroi këtë vepër, duke dëshiruar të korigjonte një abuzim të ngjashëm duke dënuar bërjen e imazheve. Me gjithë këtë, prova që ai nuk ju adresohet atyre gjëndet në vetë kishën e tij, të cilën e shikojmë të zbukuruar me imazhe që nga ato ditë. Së treti, një përjashtim nuk mund të jetë një ligj për Kishën, ose si të thuash se nuk vjen behari me cicërimën e një dallandyshe, siç Grigori, teologu dhe mësonjësi i së vërtetës thotë. As nuk mundet që një opinion i vetëm të përmbysë një traditë të tërë Kishës, e cila është përhapur deri në fund të dheut.

26.	 Prandaj, pranoni mësimin e Shkrimeve dhe të etërve. Në se Shkrimi thotë, “Idhujt e kombeve janë ar dhe argjend, punë e duarve të njerëzve,”  nuk është e ndaluar të pëkulesh përpara gjërave të pajetë, ose punëdoreve të njerëzve, por vetëm përpara atyre imazheve që janë vepër e demonëve.

27.	 Ne tashmë e pamë që profetët u përulën përpara engjëjve, njerëzve dhe mbretërve dhe atyre që nuk e njihnin Perëndinë dhe madje një bastuni. Davidi thotë, “…dhe adhuro në stolin e këmbëve të Tij.”  Isaia, duke folur në emër të Perëndisë, tha, “Qielli është froni im dhe toka është stoli i këmbëve tëmia.”  Është e qartë për të gjithë se qielli dhe toka janë gjëra të krijuara. Moisiu dhe Aaroni dhe gjithë njerëzit adhuronin përpara gjërave të bëra me duar. Pavli, goja e artë e Kishës, thotë në letrën për hebrenjtë, “Por kur u shfaq Krishti si kryeprift i gjërave të ardhshme, ai hyri një herë e përgjithmonë përmes një tende më të madhe dhe më të përsosur, jo të bërë me duar – një kopjo e së vërtetës, por hyri në vetë qiellin.”  Kështu gjërat e vjetra të shenjta, tenda dhe gjithçka që ishte atje brenda ishin të bëra me dorë dhe askush nuk mund të mohojë që ato nuk nderoheshin.

----------


## Albo

*Theologjia e Ikonës* 

_Olivier Clement_

Do të doja, që duke u bazuar në veprën e Leonid Uspenskit “Theologjia e ikonës bizantine”, të shtjelloja disa çështje thelbësore në lidhje me këtë theologji. Uspenski dha mendimin në veprën e tij se nderimi për ikonat e shenjta, ikonat e Krishtit, të së Tërëshenjtës, të engjëjve dhe të shenjtorëve, përbën një dogmë të besimit të krishterë, që u formulua nga Sinodi i Shtatë Ekumenik. Ikona, pra, nuk është një element zbukurues, as një paraqitje grafike e Shkrimit të Shenjtë. Është një pjesë e pandashme e Liturgjisë, përbën “një mjet që të njohim Perëndinë dhe të bashkohemi me Atë”. E dimë se festimi i një të kremteje të caktuar kërkon një ekspozim në mes të kishës të një ikone që sillet aty, për të zbuluar me anë të pamjes së saj direkte, kuptimin e ngjarjes, kujtimin e së cilës festojmë. ...Në një shkallë më të gjerë, mbarë Kisha me gjithë arkitekturën dhe afresket e saj, (ose mozaikët), përfaqëson vendin ku zhvillimi i Liturgjisë përfaqëson në kohë: reflektimin e lavdisë hyjnore, paraparjen e Mbretërisë Mesianike të Qiejve.

...Fjala dhe ikona në Liturgji formojnë një tërësi të pandashme, një mjet koordinimi, një “sferë shpirtërore” mund të thoshim, nëpërmjet së cilës Tradita e bën Ungjillin të jetë bashkëkohor dhe të gjallë. Në këtë mënyrë ikona korrespondon me Shkrimin, jo si një paraqitje grafike e tij, por me mënyrën që lidhen me atë vetë tekstet liturgjike. “Këto tekste nuk lindin që të riprodhojnë Shkrimin e Shenjtë siç është. Ato janë si lëndët që përdoren në endje, të cilat kombinohen midis tyre dhe duke shkëmbyer pjesët e tyre, zbulojnë kuptimin që kanë në të vërtetë, duke na treguar kështu mënyrën sesi ne duhet të jetojmë predikimin e krishterë. Ikona duke paraqitur çaste të ndryshme të historisë së shenjtë, transmeton me mënyrën optike kuptimin e tyre dhe rëndësinë e tyre jetësore. Në këtë mënyrë me Liturgjinë dhe ikonën, Shkrimi jeton brenda në Kishë dhe brenda çdo anëtari të saj”.

... Shpresëtaria për ikonat e shenjta, është si rrjedhojë, një pikëpamje themelore e përvojës liturgjike. Kuptimi orthodhoks për liturgjinë shfaqet kështu i pandashëm nga kuptimet e tjera të asketikes lindore rreth transformimit të trupit të njeriut në këtë botë, nën dritën e Malit Thavor. Liturgjia në realitet, i shenjtëron të gjitha shqisat e njerëzve, duke u nisur nga transformimi i tyre dhe i bën ato të afta të të shikojnë të padukshmin nëpërmjet të dukshmes, Mbretërinë e Qiejve nëpërmjet misterit. Ikona, siç thekson, Léonid Uspenski, e shenjtëron të parit dhe e shndërron në një vizion: sepse Perëndia nuk bëhet vetëm i dëgjuar, por bëhet edhe i dukshëm, lavdia e Trinisë u zbulua brenda trupit të Birit të Njeriut. Kur mendojmë rëndësinë e shqisës së të parit për njeriun bashkëkohor, se sa ai në këtë pikë gjen ngushëllim, pushtohet dhe dashurohet me sytë, kur ndërgjegjësohemi se rrjedha e pamjeve të një qyteti të madh na bën të jemi të shpërqendruar, kjo gjë e bën njeriun të ndihet “një hiç”; atëherë e kuptojmë më mirë rëndësinë e ikonës, që është e çliruar nga çdo lloj pasionshmërie (në kundërshtim me kaq shumë vepra, sipas disave të mrekullueshme, të artit kishtar fetar të Perëndimit) dhe ka si qëllim të ekzorcizojë, të qetësojë, të ndriçojë shikimin tonë, të na bëjë “të kreshmojmë me anë të syve”, në përputhje me shprehjen e Shën Dorotheut. Një miku ynë protestant, më shkroi se ikona është e detyrueshme për shërimin e shpirtit brenda qytetërimit tonë, ku mbizotëron “ikona” (paraqitja pamore).

....Ikona na shfaq Trupëzimin e Jisu Krishtit. Si rrjedhojë, për Kishën Orthodhokse, ikona e parë dhe themelore është personi i Krishtit. Siç na thotë Leonid Uspenski, Krishti është Ikona e paprodhuar me dorë në shkallën më të lartë, “që nuk u bë nga dorë njeriu”. Ky është kuptimi më i thellë i traditës që ripërtërihet nëpërmjet Liturgjisë, sipas së cilës Zoti skicon në një linjë Fytyrën e Tij të Shenjtë (Peshqiri i Shenjtë). Është një fakt se të gjitha ikonat e Krishtit japin përshtypjen e një ngjashmërie themeltare. Nuk bëhet fjalë për një ngjashmëri fotografike, por është prania e një Personi Hyjnor që zbulohet tek secili në mënyrë unikale. Ngjashmëria këtu është një ngjarje e pandashme nga takimi, nga komunikimi personal: ekziston një Fytyrë e Shenjtë unike, kujtimin e së cilës Kisha e ruajti ndër shekuj, të përtërirë nëpërmjet vizionit të frymërave të mëdha dhe të shumë personave të tjerë të shenjtë. Personi njerëzor i Perëndisë është i pashtershëm dhe siç e thekson edhe Dionisi, ruan për ne një karakter apofatik: personi i personave dhe personi i të Paafrueshmit.

...L. Uspenski nënvizon në veprën e tij, duke na e paraqitur me shumë riprodhime të gjetura, se ikona ekziston nga koha e parë e krishterimit dhe se arti i katakombeve, që është një art simbolik; dhuron sa herë, paralelisht me simbolet e pastra dhe paraqitjet alegorike, një shqetësim të pashuar për ngjashmërinë personale. Megjithatë shenjtëria gjendet e skicuar më tepër me një gjuhë konvencionale, se sa paraqitet me shprehje pamore; vetëm në shekullin e 3-të dhe të 4-t, nis paraqitja e trupëzuar e përmbajtjes në formë, karakteristikë e pastër e artit ikonografik. Nëse, pra, ikona ka lidhje me vetë natyrën e krishterimit dhe nëse ikona kryesore është ajo e Krishtit - Ikonë e Atit, kjo e fundit ngelet një abis i pafund dhe i paafrueshëm, që nuk mund të ikonizohet direkt. “Ai që më ka parë mua, ka parë edhe Atin”, thotë Jisui në Ungjillin sipas Joanit, 14-9. Sinodi i 7-të Ekumenik ndalon në mënyrë kategorike paraqitjen ikonore të Perëndisë Atë. Sa i takon Shpirtit të Shenjtë, u paraqit si pëllumb ose si një gjuhë zjarri: mund të pikturohet vetëm në këtë mënyrë.

...Kisha, për të ndalur akuzat dhe ngatërresat e ikonoklastëve, si edhe fyerjet e disa orthodhoksëve, mbështeti me fuqi se ikona nuk është e njëqenëshme me origjinalin, ikona e Krishtit nuk përdoret përbri eukaristisë, po përuron kontaktin njeri me njeri. Pasqyrimi i njerëzimit të hyjnizuar nga origjinali, është një person, jo një esencë që ikona përpiqet ta nxjerrë në pah. Në një perspektivë eskatologjike, shpreh personin e vërtetë të njeriut, personin e përjetësisë, atë person mistik që Perëndia e shikon tek ne dhe që thirrja jonë konsiston pikërisht në realizimin e këtij personi. Nëse është diçka e mundshme që arti njerëzor të pasqyrojë trupin e shenjtëruar të Krishtit dhe të Tijve, është sepse vetë materia, që përdor ikonografi, është shenjtëruar mistikërisht nga Trupëzimi. Arti i ikonografisë përdor dhe në një farë mënyre, shpreh shenjtërimin e materies. “Nuk i falem materies”- shkruan Shën Joan Damaskinoi - “por i falem krijuesit të materies, atij që u bë materie për mua dhe që pranoi të banojë në materie dhe që përpunoi përmes materies shpëtimin tim; prandaj nuk resht së respektuari materien, me anë të së cilës u përpunua shpëtimi im” (P.G. 94, 1245).

...Nga kjo kuptohet se ushtrimi i një arti të tillë përbën një vepër të Hirit. Kisha Orthodhokse i nderon shenjtorët ikonografë, që Uspenski i shikon si “njerëz apostolikë”, ku midis të cilëve, Shën Simeon Theologu mbetet përfaqësuesi më kryesor. “Njeriu apostolik” është ai i cili merr dhuratat personale që Krishti u premtoi apostujve: që shëron jo vetëm shpirtrat dhe trupat dhe dallon frymërat, por edhe që, njësoj si apostull Pavli, dëgjon fjalë të pashprehshme dhe që si Shën Joan Theologu ka misionin të thotë ato që pa (Zbulesa). Me të njëjtën mënyrë “shenjtori ikonograf”, parasheh me të vërtetë Mbretërinë e Qiejve dhe pikturon ato që tash ka parë. Çdo ikonograf që “pikturon sipas traditës” merr pjesë në këtë paraparje mahnitëse, në të njëjtën kohë nëpërmjet përvojës liturgjikale dhe asaj të kungimit me shenjtorët. Ja sepse piktori i ikonës nuk pikturon në mënyrë subjektive, me psikologji personale, por në përputhje me traditën dhe vegimin. Për atë, pikturimi është i pandashëm nga besimi, nga jeta brenda në Kishë dhe nga përpjekja personale e asketizmit...

_Përktheu: Todi Bendo_

----------


## albani1

Pse i puthin njerezit ikonat ?
Cfare ndodh nese nuk i puth ato ose i nderon ato?
A te vret Jezusi nese nuk ben kryq ne hyrje te kishes?

Kam edhe ndonje pyetje tjeter por per tani mjafton.

Sa per arken e Beselidhjes dhe gjarperin e Bronxte nuk ka asnje mundeswi qe bibla te na interpretohet ne menyre te tille qe arka e |beselidhjes beri mrekulli dhe gjarperi i bronxte beri mrekulli.
Kjo quhet blasfemi sepse vetem Perendia ben mrekulli dhe as druri as guri as bronxi as shufra as kaucuku dhe as ikona dhe as kush pervec Perendise dhe bijve te Perendise gjithmone ne emrin e Jezusit.

Zoti thot tek Isaia : Une Jam Zoti qe sheron, keshtu qe nuk mund te jete dikush tjeter qe te sheroje, dhe gjithashtu bibla na tregon se jo shkopi i Moisiut e hapi detin e kuq por vete Perendia. Shkopi nuk beri asgje ai vecse u ngrit por Kur Perendia tha se ngrije dhe do te beje mrekulli atehere ndodhi mrekulli, pra fjala e Perendise ka rendesi .
Atehere pse Zoti urdheroi te behej gjarperi?
Ne rradhe te pare dua te sqaroj se eshte e vertet qe Zoti urdheroi te behej gjarperi dhe kushdo qe do te ngrinte koken drejt gjarperit do te sherohej , por Zoti nuk ka urdheruar askund qe te behen ikonat dhe te shikosh drejt tyre qe te marresh sherim , agjendet ne bibel kjo jo.
Ateher duke ditur qe Fjala e Perendise na meson qe gjarperi i bronxte ishte nje shembull i Krishtit te kryqezuar ne kuptojme ashtu sic thuhet tek Isaia qe me ane te vurratave te Jezusit jemi te sheruar dhe jo se do te ngrejme kokat tek gjarperinjte ose figurave.Pra vdekja e Jezusit ,plaget e Tij dhe sigurisht edhe ringjallja e Tij na sjellin sherim kur ne i Besojme Krishtit.
Vet Zoti ka thene ne dhjaten e vjeter , mos beni asnje shembelltyre te asgjeje per ta adhuruar apo nderuar Po Zoti urdheroi arken e beselidhjes por Ai urdheroi ndertimin e gjarperit kjo eshte e vertet por ama Zoti urdheroi edhe shfaqjen e ylberit pas permbytjes se Noeut , mos vale ylberi e mbron token nga ndonje permbytje tjeter? JO  .  Por fjala e Perendise dhe premtimi i Tij per te mos ta permbytur me token krejt e mbron token sot nga ndonje permbytje keshtu eshte edhe me arken apo gjarperin e bronxte ato ishin thjesht shenja ose menyre se si te shprehesh besimin tek fjala e Perendise si dhe shembuj te ardhjes se Krishtit dhe te berjes se nje beselidhje te re me te mire se e para.
Psh Izraelitet ishin te mbrojtur kur kishin me vete arken por ne fakt nuk ishte arka por Zoti arka nuk bente mrekulli ishte thjesh nje shenje per te dalluar popullin e Perendise ashtu si dhe rrethprerja , rrethprerja nuk i bente arabet Izraelite me prejardhje nga abrahami ata ngeleshin arabe perseri por ishte thjesht nje shenje beslidhje per te dalluar nga popujt e tjere .
Edhe ne te krishteret jemi nje popull i ndare vecmas i shenjteruar Zotit dhe kemi nje beselidhje me Perendine ne Krishtitn dhe kjo beselidhje eshte me e mire sepse Krishti nuk eshte nje objekt apo send por eshte person dhe madje eshte Perendia vet.
Keshtu pra kur pi ate lengun e rrushit ne darken e Zotit nuk po me sheron lengu por gjaku i derdhur i Krishtit qe u derdh njehere pergjithmon.Dhe vet Jezusi kur tha qe duhet te pini gjakun tim dhe te hani mishin tim a mos tha me te vertet qe ta bejme kete ?
sigurisht qe tha me te vertete por jo te hame mishin fizik te Tij dhe te pime gjakun Fizik te Tij por te besojme ne vepren qe Ai beri ne kryq sepse trupi i tij u thye per ne dhe gjaku i Tij u derdh per ne qe mekatet tona te falen dhe trupat tane te serohen.Prandaj Ai tha bejini ne perkujtimin Tim sepse duke kujtuar vdekjen e Tij thyerjen e Trupit te Tij dhe derdhjen e gjakut te Tij atehere ne pastrohemi sa here e kujtojme duke e adhuruar Ate dhe e Falenderuar per vepren e Kryqit .
Sidhe duhet te kujtojme edhe ringjalljen e Tij duke u gezuar sepse Ai fitoi per ne mbi mekatin dhe mbi vdekjen qe ne te jetojme perjetesisht dhe me jete te begate.
Ashtu sic edhe vet Apostulli Pal thote gezohuni po ju them gezohuni kjo sepse vdekja nuk ka pushtet mbi ne dhe gjemba e vdekjes po ashtu dhe gjemba e vdekjes eshte mekati dhe Krishti fitoi mbi keto ne kryq per ne Prandaj thuhet qe ne jemi me shume se fitimtar per shkak te Atij qe na deshi dhe dha jeten e Tij per ne.
Zoti ju bekofte.

----------

deshmuesi (23-02-2015)

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Pse i puthin njerezit ikonat ?
> Cfare ndodh nese nuk i puth ato ose i nderon ato?
> A te vret Jezusi nese nuk ben kryq ne hyrje te kishes?


Njerezit i puthin ikonat e shenjta, pasi ata keshtu nderojne dhe shprehin dashurine e tyre ndaj asaj qe ajo aksh ikone prezanton. 
Po edhe nese nuk i puth, nuk do te thote asgje, e keshtu te jesh i sigurt qe s'ndodh asgje...
Jisu Krishti, nuk ka vrare njeri edhe kur i dogjen ikonat, perdhunuan kishat, torturuan besimtaret, perndoqen dishepujt, imponuan fe tjeter ose u prene gishtat e duarve per te mos bere fare kryq, por Ai nuk vrau njeri, pasi dashuria e Tij per njeriun e kalon dashurine tokesore, njeriu nuk ka kapacitet te kuptoje ekzakt ose me mire nuk ka nje "mizure te rregullt matese", te analizoje per te kuptuar drejt ç'eshte dashuria e Perendise!
Po te ish e kunderta, njerezimi do te ishte zhdukur me kohe...!

----------


## albani1

> Njerezit i puthin ikonat e shenjta, pasi ata keshtu nderojne dhe shprehin dashurine e tyre ndaj asaj qe ajo aksh ikone prezanton. 
> Po edhe nese nuk i puth, nuk do te thote asgje, e keshtu te jesh i sigurt qe s'ndodh asgje...
> Jisu Krishti, nuk ka vrare njeri edhe kur i dogjen ikonat, perdhunuan kishat, torturuan besimtaret, perndoqen dishepujt, imponuan fe tjeter ose u prene gishtat e duarve per te mos bere fare kryq, por Ai nuk vrau njeri, pasi dashuria e Tij per njeriun e kalon dashurine tokesore, njeriu nuk ka kapacitet te kuptoje ekzakt ose me mire nuk ka nje "mizure te rregullt matese", te analizoje per te kuptuar drejt ç'eshte dashuria e Perendise!
> Po te ish e kunderta, njerezimi do te ishte zhdukur me kohe...!


Pse a nuk mund ta nderojne krijuesin njerezit pa e pare ne ikone por me gjith zemer dhe shpirt dhe force dhe mendje?
Nuk besoj se te krishteret e hershem benin kryq me gishtat.
Besoj se me mire eshte te nderojme krijuesin tone me zemer dhe me veprat dhe sjelljen se sa me puthjen e ikonave.

----------


## Bizantin

> Pse i puthin njerezit ikonat ?


I puthin ne shenje nderimi dhe asgje me teper. Ashtu sic mund te puthesh edhe ti fotografine e gruas apo te te dashurve kur te mungonje.




> Cfare ndodh nese nuk i puth ato ose i nderon ato?


Asgje.




> A te vret Jezusi nese nuk ben kryq ne hyrje te kishes?


Jo.




> Nuk besoj se te krishteret e hershem benin kryq me gishtat.


Po ja qe e benin. Madje kemi deshmi romake se krishteret bejne kryqin kur takohen midis tyre.




> Besoj se me mire eshte te nderojme krijuesin tone me zemer dhe me veprat dhe sjelljen se sa me puthjen e ikonave


Puthja e ikonave nuk eshte ndonje detyrim, dhe nuk eshte menyra e vetme per te treguar respektin apo nderimin ndaj Perendise.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Pse a nuk mund ta nderojne krijuesin njerezit pa e pare ne ikone por me gjith zemer dhe shpirt dhe force dhe mendje?
> Nuk besoj se te krishteret e hershem benin kryq me gishtat.
> Besoj se me mire eshte te nderojme krijuesin tone me zemer dhe me veprat dhe sjelljen se sa me puthjen e ikonave.


Nese ikonat e para, sa mbaj mend une me leximet e mia, i kane krijuar vete apostujt, jane ruajtur deri sot, u respektuan atehere dhe vazhdojne ende te respektohen, u krijuan me nje qellim dhe kryesorja te na paraqisnin Ate qe ata vete perjetuan dhe per ç'ka ata edhe deshmuan.
Por nuk eshte e rendesishme se ç'fare beson ti, e benin ose jo me gishta kryqin te krishteret e pare, nese ti nuk shenjohesh, pra te besh kryq, nuk mund te vetequhesh i krishtere.
Por ne se te besh kryq, eshte nje kusht dhe me vetedije te plote, te puthesh ikonat e shenjta, nuk eshte detyrim!
Por nese ti thua; ti nderosh ato..., po jam i bindur totalisht qe ato duhet !
Pra duke thene te nderojme krijuesin, neve ne menyre direkte respektojme po Ate, nepermjet imazhit qe na prezantojne ikonat, pra ato ( ikonat ), gje tjeter s'jane veçse te rikujtojne personazhet dhe ngjarjet qe kane ndodhur dhe perse Zoti u be njeri, se si vuajti, si u ngjall, si jetuan shenjtet, kush ishin, etj, etj...
Pra pergjigja ime eshte, po te puthim ikonat, kemi respektuar edhe Zotin dhe shenjtoret e tij.

----------


## djalmalori

ikona me e bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Conquistador

E kujt eshte kjo ikone??

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ene kte se kisha pa nai her..., cere bohet mer jahu!

----------


## Albmaster

> ikona me e bukur



Dhe une nuk e kisha pare ndonjehere kete ikona. 

Skenderbeu e di qe ka qene orthodoks por nuk do ma merrte mendja se do te mund te kishte ndonje ikona  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## albani1

> I puthin ne shenje nderimi dhe asgje me teper. Ashtu sic mund te puthesh edhe ti fotografine e gruas apo te te dashurve kur te mungonje.
> 
> Ideja eshte se mua nuk me mungon asnjehere Perendia im pasi Ai ndodhet me mua dhe ne mua por sigurisht qe te tregohem i sinqerte ka raste qe me mungon te rri me Perendine te kaloj kohe me Te ,por kurrsesi te mungoje prezenca e Tij dhe keshtu qe une te shkoj tek ikonat keshtu pra kjo nuk eshte pergjigje.
> 
> Asgje.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo.
> ...


Se si me duket kur shkoja ne kishen Orthodhokse sikur te gjithe njerezit imitonin njeri tjetrin dhe benin gjerat per tu dukur , mbase e kam gabim ,sepse jo te gjithe mund te veprojne apo te kene vepruar keshtu por sidoqofte mendoj se eshte paksa e imponuar nga kisha Ortodokse.

----------


## albani1

> Nese ikonat e para, sa mbaj mend une me leximet e mia, i kane krijuar vete apostujt, jane ruajtur deri sot, u respektuan atehere dhe vazhdojne ende te respektohen, u krijuan me nje qellim dhe kryesorja te na paraqisnin Ate qe ata vete perjetuan dhe per ç'ka ata edhe deshmuan.
> Por nuk eshte e rendesishme se ç'fare beson ti, e benin ose jo me gishta kryqin te krishteret e pare, nese ti nuk shenjohesh, pra te besh kryq, nuk mund te vetequhesh i krishtere.
> Por ne se te besh kryq, eshte nje kusht dhe me vetedije te plote, te puthesh ikonat e shenjta, nuk eshte detyrim!
> Por nese ti thua; ti nderosh ato..., po jam i bindur totalisht qe ato duhet !
> Pra duke thene te nderojme krijuesin, neve ne menyre direkte respektojme po Ate, nepermjet imazhit qe na prezantojne ikonat, pra ato ( ikonat ), gje tjeter s'jane veçse te rikujtojne personazhet dhe ngjarjet qe kane ndodhur dhe perse Zoti u be njeri, se si vuajti, si u ngjall, si jetuan shenjtet, kush ishin, etj, etj...
> Pra pergjigja ime eshte, po te puthim ikonat, kemi respektuar edhe Zotin dhe shenjtoret e tij.


Te gjitha gjerat qe jane te mira ,te gjitha gjerat qe jane te ndershme ,qe kane ndonje fame te mire ,te virtytshme...........................  keto mendoni dhe beni qe gezimi juaj te jete i plote.
Sic edhe e shikon bila na thote se gezimi eshte i plote kur i beson ,Perendise kur degjon dhe lexon fjalen e Tij ,kur i bindesh dhe mendon si Ai.
Dhe te gjitha keto gjera per tu bindur edhe menduar gjenden ne Bibel dhe jo gjekundi tjeter sepse vetem Bibla eshte fjala e Zotit dhe doktrinat e bera nga njerezit sado te mire te kene qene ata.
Ne bibel nuk thuhet gjekundi qe une te bej kryq apo te puth ikonat si urdher per tiu bindur ose si shenje per te treguar se jam i Krishtere.
Bibla thote se kush beson me zemer dhe rrefen me goje Jezusin si shpetimtarin e Tij eshte i shpetuar dhe keshtu qe kjo eshte shenja per te pare nese dikush eshte i Krishtere sepse vetem Fryma e Krishtit pohon se Jezusi eshte Zot dhe Shpetimtar , ke pare ndonje mysliman ti ta pohoje kete? Nese e ka pohuar atehere ai eshte konvertuar ne te Krishtere, dhe erresira dhe demonet nuk mund ta prekin ate sepse ka shenjat e gjakut te Krishtit ne zemren e tij dhe shpirtin e tij.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Alban une lexoj prej disa kohesh shkrimet e tua dhe shoh nje devotshmeri qe rrall here e gjej tek te tjere. Per kete te pergezoj. Por mos harro qe, jo çdo gje qe bejne te krishteret e gjen ne Bibel, me thuaj te lutem si do ta formuloje ti Besoren ? e pra kjo nuk gjendet ne Bibel.
Me shkrimin tend te mesiperm thua tekstualish…



> ne kishen Orthodhokse sikur te gjithe njerezit imitonin njeri tjetrin dhe benin gjerat per tu dukur , mbase e kam gabim ,sepse jo te gjithe mund te veprojne apo te kene vepruar keshtu por sidoqofte mendoj se eshte paksa e imponuar nga kisha Ortodokse.
> __________________


Atehere nenkuptoj qe nuk je orthodoks, kjo vetkuptohet nga shkrimet e tua, por nese je katholik Besoren do ta thonje po ashtu si te krishteret orthodoks…, po edhe nese je protestant ( çdo nendareje te protestantezimos ), prape se prape do te shihje qe, shume gjera nuk i bejne pasi ti kene lexuar ne Bibel. 
Ti mund te kundershtoje shume mire, nese neve do te benim diçka qe do te binte ndesh me mesimet e Shkrimit te Shenjte, atehere une dhe shume te tjere do te pergjigjeshin…




> Ne bibel nuk thuhet gjekundi qe une te bej kryq apo te puth ikonat si urdher per tiu bindur ose si shenje per te treguar se jam i Krishtere.


Pa me thuaj i dashur Alban, ku e lexove qe eshte e detyruar kjo gje?



> Bibla eshte fjala e Zotit dhe doktrinat e bera nga njerezit sado te mire te kene qene ata.


Jam dakort me ty..., atehere i bie qe ti te jesh pjesetar i nje besimi te ri, qe nuk njihet endè!
Por fakti qe ti bredh neper kisha (komunitete) te ndryshme nga ajo te ciles i perket, tregon deri ne nje fare mase, qe po kalon nje krize mistike, Zoti te shpetofte.
Pershendetje.

----------


## albani1

> Alban une lexoj prej disa kohesh shkrimet e tua dhe shoh nje devotshmeri qe rrall here e gjej tek te tjere. Per kete te pergezoj. Por mos harro qe, jo çdo gje qe bejne te krishteret e gjen ne Bibel, me thuaj te lutem si do ta formuloje ti Besoren ? e pra kjo nuk gjendet ne Bibel.
> Me shkrimin tend te mesiperm thua tekstualish
> 
> 
> Atehere nenkuptoj qe nuk je orthodoks, kjo vetkuptohet nga shkrimet e tua, por nese je katholik Besoren do ta thonje po ashtu si te krishteret orthodoks, po edhe nese je protestant ( çdo nendareje te protestantezimos ), prape se prape do te shihje qe, shume gjera nuk i bejne pasi ti kene lexuar ne Bibel. 
> Ti mund te kundershtoje shume mire, nese neve do te benim diçka qe do te binte ndesh me mesimet e Shkrimit te Shenjte, atehere une dhe shume te tjere do te pergjigjeshin
> 
> 
> Pa me thuaj i dashur Alban, ku e lexove qe eshte e detyruar kjo gje?
> ...


mesa duket kam bere nje gabim pa dashje sepse do te desha te shkruaja se Bibla eshte fjala e Zotit dhe jo doktrinat e bera nga njerezit sado te mira qofshin keto te fundit pra e kam shkruajtur gabimisht te paren duke bashkuar doktrinat e njerezve me biblen gje qe sduhet bere.

----------


## albani1

> Alban une lexoj prej disa kohesh shkrimet e tua dhe shoh nje devotshmeri qe rrall here e gjej tek te tjere. Per kete te pergezoj. Por mos harro qe, jo çdo gje qe bejne te krishteret e gjen ne Bibel, me thuaj te lutem si do ta formuloje ti Besoren ? e pra kjo nuk gjendet ne Bibel.
> Me shkrimin tend te mesiperm thua tekstualish
> 
> 
> Atehere nenkuptoj qe nuk je orthodoks, kjo vetkuptohet nga shkrimet e tua, por nese je katholik Besoren do ta thonje po ashtu si te krishteret orthodoks, po edhe nese je protestant ( çdo nendareje te protestantezimos ), prape se prape do te shihje qe, shume gjera nuk i bejne pasi ti kene lexuar ne Bibel. 
> Ti mund te kundershtoje shume mire, nese neve do te benim diçka qe do te binte ndesh me mesimet e Shkrimit te Shenjte, atehere une dhe shume te tjere do te pergjigjeshin
> 
> 
> Pa me thuaj i dashur Alban, ku e lexove qe eshte e detyruar kjo gje?
> ...


Dhe une nuk bredh neper kisha te ndryshme ne komunitetin te cilit i perkas une kam nje kish dhe shkoj vetem tek ajo kish dhe e ka emrin kisha e krishtere.
Per mua te gjitha kishat qe pranojne Jezusin si Zot dhe doktrinen e vertet te Trinise se Shenjte dhe qe besojne tek shpetimi me ane te hirit permes besimit dhe qe pohojne misherimin e Perendise Bir dhe kryqezimin e Tij per mekatet tone ,qe ne te kemi marrdhenie te perjeteshme me Zotin permes keaj vepre dhe te shprehurit te besimit tone tek Jezusi, Dhe qe Perendia eshte nje Trinitet i vetem pra nje qenie e vetme ne tre persona jane kisha te krishtera.
Sigurisht qe une besoj gjithashtu gjithmone sipas shkrimeve se Perendia derdhi Frymen e Tij te Shenjte ne diten e pentakostit dhe dishepujt u mbushen me Frymen dhe u bene deshmitare efektive te Jezusit dhe sot eshte po keshtu qe Perendia dhe askush tjeter pagezon me Frymen pra derdh Frymen e Tij te Shenjte , pra kete gje e ben Jezusi qe eshte Perendi, tek besimtaret qe e kerkojne Pagezimin me Frymen e Shenjte dhe po sot ne keto dite dhe sic ka qne ne vazhdimesi manifestohet mbreteria e Perendise dhe fuqia e Tij permes kishes  ne shenja ,mrekulli sherime etj.Une besoj pra qe Sot Perendia derdh Frymen e Tij ashtu sic shkruhet tek veprat e apostujve 2  4   .Une besoj se keto jane te verteta dhe e kam pare Zotin te me perdore ne gjera te tilla qe jane biblike.Une jam lutur por Jezusi ka sheruar dhe ka shpetuar dhe cliruar njerez nga mekatet nga mallkimet nga semundjet nga  nga deprsioni nga dekurajimi keto gjera i ka bere Jezusi  sepse Ai eshte besnik dhe ka thene qe kur te shkoni te predikoni ungjillin fjala ime qe do te shpallni do te shoqerohet me shenja dhe mrekulli.

----------

deshmuesi (21-02-2015)

----------


## xho1

> Dhe une nuk e kisha pare ndonjehere kete ikona. 
> 
> Skenderbeu e di qe ka qene orthodoks por nuk do ma merrte mendja se do te mund te kishte ndonje ikona


E si edi ti se ka qen ortodoks?
Me sa me duket mu Skenderbeu ka qen katolik,baba asht thir Gjon kastrioti e ndoshta prej nane ortodoks,por pema dihet se si rritet, kurse degat dihet se si shkojn.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> mesa duket kam bere nje gabim pa dashje sepse do te desha te shkruaja se Bibla eshte fjala e Zotit dhe jo doktrinat e bera nga njerezit sado te mira qofshin keto te fundit pra e kam shkruajtur gabimisht te paren duke bashkuar doktrinat e njerezve me biblen gje qe sduhet bere.


Ti me te drejte ve ne plan te pare Biblen, por qe nuk eshte gjithçka.
Shpetimi i njeriut nuk mund te jete ndryshe, veç ne Krishtin! Po ku ka mbetur e verteta e padevijuar e paalteruar, puro dhe pa konfuzion? Pergjigja eshte ne Shkrimet e Shenjta ku edhe pershkruhet Kisha, si “kollone” dhe baze e se vertetes ( Tim. 3,15 ) . Kisha eshte themeluar ne bote, pasi ne te njeriu realizon ekzistencen e tij, njekohesisht edhe kungimin me Zotin. Ne Kishe njeriu gjen kuptimin e vertete te jetes, te destinimit te tij gjithashtu edhe te botes si krijim. Sipas Apostullit Pavell, Kisha eshte “ trupi i Tij, eshte permbushja e Atij qe mbush gjithçka “. 
Pikerisht per kete edhe i Bekuari Agustin do te quante Kishen “ Krishti i perhapur nder shekuj “ , ne kuptim estensiv o ekspansiv.
Njerezimi mund te vazhdoje te gjeje Perendine ne trupin e Krishtit. 
Eshte kjo pra aresyeja qe nuk mund te ndajme Krishtin nga Kisha.  E verteta e Kishes-Trup te Krishtit eshte si ajo puna e pluhurit te arit por ne balte ( gjol ), ku edhe nuk ka fare vlere. 
Po te duhej te njihnim te verteten autentike te Krishtit, do te na duhej me do e mos te shkojme ne Kishe. Por kur themi pa Kishen nuk mund te njohim Krishtin, themi njekohesisht pa Kishen edhe Shkrimet e Shenjta, nuk i njohim dot. 
Kisha ka konsideruar gjithnje si pergjegjesine me te madhe, ruajtjen ne Shpirtin e Shenjte te beses apostolike te paalteruar ( pandryshuar ). Pasi ne se Kisha s’do te kish qendruar besnike te vertetes se ekzistences se saje, mund te thonim fare mire, qe Kisha nuk mund ti qendroje besnike vetvetes dhe keshtu te konservonte identitetin  e saj. Kjo pergjegjesi qe Kisha ka eshte te ruaj te pa perlyer te Verteten por njekohesisht e Traditen e Shenjte. Kisha ka kete detyre te ruaj kete orthodoksi te besimit e te jetes, pasi themi qe substanca dhe permbajtja e Kishes eshte Orthodoksia! E Verteta!
Me koshjence te plote mund te kuptojme perse Kisha largon te gjithe ata qe donin te fallsonin ose te refuzonin te verteten e saj, ata te cilet tentojne te shtojne ose te heqin diçka nga ajo e vertete e cila thame me larte qe eshte Krishti vet. Ata njerez qe shtojne ose heqin diçka Kisha i quan heretike!
Kisha nuk mundet te kompromentoje apo te sakrifikoje te verteten dhe as besimin orthodoks pasi qe, do te humbiste vet identitetin dhe katholicitetin e saj. Ajo duhet te pranoje te verteten te plote dhe jo  nje “ minimum te besimit “. 


Alban, pasi themi qe ne Kishe eshte ruajtur e paprekur ç’do e vertete nepermjet Shpirtit te Shenjte, atehere ti nuk mund te veresh te vertata te tjera perjasht saj. Keshtu jemi mesur te thjeshtezojme gjerat dhe te behemi indiferent ndaj te Vertetes se Kishes qe eshte Nje e Vertete.  

Ndalemi shpesh ne format e jashteme  duke pohuar se, jemi dakort me nje bese si baze, pra ti pohon ne Jisu Krisht, keshtu je ne rregull, ku ç’do gje tjeter eshte e kote…., ndersa ti thua qe dogmat dhe kanunet e Kishes pra rregullat e se drejtes ekleziale, jane bere per njerezit nga njerezit, keshtu te mund te kalojne ne plan te dyte, duke i akantonuar. 
Ndersa un te them se Dogmat , si rregulla te besimit, nuk e kane shkaterruar bashkimin ne te Verteten. Ato ( Dogmat ) rregulla kane bere te mundur te japin limitet dhe kufijte e Orthodoksise, te Kishes, ne menyre qe Kisha te ndahet nga herezia, ku per Kishen plotesia eshte e verteta ne Krishtin. Herezia nuk eshte gje tjeter, veçse nje maskim i se vertetes, duke dashur te devijoje per te largur Kishen me Krishtin. Ashtu si heretiket nuk hedhin poshte ne teresi te verteten, ata as nuk e refuzojne Krishtin, ata nuk e pranojne ne teresi por pjeserisht. Ashtu si Ario, i cili nuk refuzonte natyren njerezore te Krishtit por ate Hyjnore, po keshtu ka heretike qe pranojne natyren Hyjnore por hedhin poshte ate njerezore, por qe ne ndryshim me mesimet e Kishes tone, as edhe nje nga keta, nuk pranon Krishtin te plote e te pandare.

Heretiku vetvendoset si gjykates ku edhe ve kriteret e se vertetes relative. Pra ai aresyeton me kompetence dhe keshtu bie ne konkluzione. Per kete aresye te gjithe heretiket ne te gjitha koherat, jane quajtur ndryshe edhe racionaliste. Keshtu nje heretik kerkon qe te lere menjane mesimet e shenjta, largohet gradualisht nga ato ( shpesh duke i perçmuar )  pa ditur qe jane e vetmja rruge te mos devijosh nga e verteta, pra te shpetosh, keshtu tenton te shpetoje me forcat e veta, te gjykimit te tij dhe sidomos te krijoje nje te “vertete” personale. 


Ti me te drejte ve ne dukje qe me fjalen Tradite Apostolike nenkupton Shkrimin e Shenjte, Dhjaten e Re. Por qe ka edhe me, Tradita e Shenjte eshte vazhdimesia e pandreprere e Tradites. Eshte ajo qe ne e nenkuptojme me “transmetim” ne kohe por gjithnje brenda Kishes, kjo Tredite nuk eshte vetem nje grupim shkrimesh por eshte pervoja e transmetuar brez pas brezi qe nga Apostujt deri ne ditet tona, e udhehequr nga Shpirti i Shenjte. 
Eshte e vertete qe edhe traditat ndahen mes Tradites se Shenjte edhe asaj te njerezve. Por kur keto te fundit nuk perbejne nje rrezik, pra nuk jane heretike ose mekatare, ato fare mire mund te lejohen. 
Tradita e Shenjte, eshte e formuar nga shume elemente si ajo e  Shkrimit te Shenjte, jetes liturgjike, dogmave te vendosura ne sinodet e Kishes, shkrimeve te Eterve te Shenjte, por edhe ikonografia, jetet e shenjtoreve, arkitektura etj.

----------


## Kryeengjelli

Si i kupton Kisha Orthodhokse ikonat dhe ikonografine.

Prof. i teologjisë Universiteti i Selanikut *Dhimitri Tseleggidhi*



Prezenca harizmatike e personit - prototipit - në ikonën e tij përbën një të vërtetë të Kishës, e cila përshkruhet me qartësi në tekstet pateristike të periudhës së ikonoklazmës. Këtë të vërtetë, e cila përbën pjesë të pandashme të të gjithë teologjisë së Kishës për ikonat e përforcon me atuoritetin e tij Sinodhi i Shtatë Ekumenik, duke siguruar kështu eksperiencën personale të anëtarëve të saj respektivë, eksperiencë, të cilën e përjetoi dhe e përjeton trupi i Kishës sipas hirit.
Që, të interpretohet prezenca harizmatike e prototipit në ikonën e tij, do të duhet më përpara të qartësohet çfarë është ikona për kishën dhe, cilat janë marrëdhëniet e ikonës me prototipin e vet. Qartësimi i këtyre marrëdhënieve, është tërësisht i domozdoshëm, sepse marrëdhënia e mësipërme përbën çështje themelore për mirëkuptimin e prezencës sipas hirit të prototipit të paraqitur në ikonën e tij. Por, kjo marrëdhënie përbën themelin e të kuptuarit të të gjithë mësimit dogmatik të Kishës për ikonën. 
Ikona, sipas Shën Joan Damaskinoit do të thotë: Ngjashmëria dhe paraqitja e tij, prej tij, tregojnë personin e ikonizuar. Nga ky përcaktim i ikonës, mund të dalim në konkluzionin se ngjashmëria e ikonës dhe e prototipit përbën kusht ekzistencial të ikonës dhe për më tepër, se ikona nuk ka hipostazë autonome të vetën, por është e varur nga realiteti i atij që paraqitet në të, prej të cilit merr edhe vlerën e vet. Ikona dhe prototipi, sipas Niqiforit të shenjtë Patriark i Konstandinopojës, përbëjnë një realitet përsa i përket ngjashmërisë hipostatike dhe njëkohësisht dy realitete përsa i përket natyrës së tyre, sepse tjetër është natyra - materia - e ikonës dhe tjetër natyra e prototipit që paraqitet në të. Gjithësesi ajo që paraqitet në ikonë nuk është natyra por hipstaza  personi - e prototipit. 
Ikona dhe prototipi janë realitete që lidhen kaq ngushtë ndërmjet tyre, aq sa njëra të mos kuptohet pa ekzistencën e tjetrës. Prototipi presupozon se ekziston ikona  imazhi -, ikonë e së cilës është prototipi, dhe ikona presupozon se i përket një prototipi. Kur përmendet njëra bashkënënkuptohet edhe tjetra. Kështu pra kuptohet përse gjithë kuptimi i ikonës është i themeluar mbi marrëdhënien e saj me prototipin e vet. Kjo marrëdhënie vihet re nga Shën Theodhor Studhiti: Sikundër është në prototip, kështu paraqitet edhe në ikonë. Ikona pra i referohet prototipit të vet, duke qenë se ekzistenca e saj varet nga ai. Më konkretisht referimi i ikonës drejt prototipit ka si themel ngjashmërinë e ikonës me prototipin. Kështu edhe Krishti ka ikonë të bërë prej nesh, që i referohet Atij nëpërmjet ngjashmërisë pamore. Ky varg është veçanërisht i rëndësishëm sepse themelos rëndësinë që jep Kisha Orthodhokse drejt prototipave të ikonave të veta. Këta prototipa duhet të jenë persona historikë, të cilët paraqiten në ikonë dhe jo çfarëdo persona pa lidhje me epokën e piktorit, sepse, në këta persona referohen format e ikonizuara. Kjo është edhe arsyeja për të cilën ikonat në kuadrin e Kishës Orthodhokse, nuk përbëjnë perceptime fantazmë të hipostazës së personit, por shprehje të eksperiencës së tij historike. Pra, Krishti dhe shenjtorët që paraqiten në ikona në Kishë, nuk janë tipa idealë, dhe as njerëz idealë dhe abstraktë, por persona historikë me karakteristikat e veçanta personale të tyre, sikundër ato u ruajtën në kujtesën e Kishës. Etrit e Sinodhit të 7-të Ekumenik duke mbështetur këtë vepër të Kishës dhe duke shprehur paralelisht dhe përvojën spirituale të këtyre veprave, në mënyrë sinodike formuluan se: nëpërmjet kundrimit, vështrimit të ikonës lartësohemi në kundrimin, vështrimin e prototipit. Vështrimi i ikonës na udheheq në vështrimin e prototipit të paraqitur në ikonë. Për këtë arsye esenciale pra, Kisha e konsideroi të vetëkuptueshme se nuk do të ishte e drejtë që prototipi, në bazë të të cilit pikturohet ikona, të jetë një person tjetër i ndryshëm nga prototipi, i cili mendohet se pikturohet. 
Mbas këtyre sqarimeve të nevojshme duhet të referohemi në çështjet teologjike, të cilat do të na japin mundësinë të kuptojmë të vërtetën e përjetuar të Kishës, përsa i përket prezencës sipas hirit të prototipit në ikonën e tij. Duke studiuar tekstet e etërve ikonadashës të shekullit të tetë dhe nëntë dhe praktikat e Sinodhit të Shtatë Ekumenik konstatojmë, se mësimi dogmatik i Kishës për ikonat - duke lëvizur në kuadrin e teologjisë me kuptimn e saj thëlbësor - parashtron në mënyrë të pashmangëshme dallimin ontologjik midis esencës dhe energjisë tek Perëndia. Dhe kjo, sepse vetëm kështu mund të interpretohet fakti, se ikonat e Kishës janë prurëse të Hyjnisë, d.m.th, prurëse të vetë energjisë të pakrijuar hyjbërëse dhe hirit, të cilin sjellin prototipat e ikonizuar. D.m.th, prezenca hyjnore në ikonat e prototipave të ikonizuar nuk është në esencë, por sikundër qartëson vetë Shën Joan Dhamaskinoi është Hir dhe Energji, me fjalë të tjera është harizmatike. Këtu është e dukshme me qartazi dhe i shprehur dallimi ndërmjet esencës dhe energjisë së Perëndisë. E thënë në mënyrë direkte, Kisha edhe këtu shpreh vazhdimësinë e teologjisë për dallimin ndërmjet esencës hyjnore të pa afruar dhe të pa prekur dhe ndërmjet hirit dhe energjisë hyjnore të afruarshme dhe të prekshme prej botës së krijuar, e cila kur merr pjesë shenjtëron krijimin dhe hyjnizon njeriun, sikundër ka mbështetur gjerësisht Kisha me perosinin e Shën Grigor Pallamait. Ikonografia orthodhokse, duke ju përgjigjur teologjisë së Kishës aplikon me mënyrat e saj teknike ta bëjë të ndjeshme prezencën e hirit hyjnor dhe të energjisë të pakrijuar, në ikonat e anëtarëve të saj të hyjnizuar. Me këtë mënyrë ikona Orthodhokse përgjigjet ndaj së vërtetës së personave të saj - krijesë e re - që ikonizon, pasi përpiqet të vërtetojë dhe historishmërinë e personave që ikonizon, por edhe të shprehë hirin hyjnor të bashkuar dhe të pandarë prej tyre. Pra, është e qartë se ikonografia nuk përbën thjesht një art të shenjtë, por edhe gjuhë të teologjisë, e cila shprehet jo me fjalë dhe me shkronja, por me figura dhe ngjyra. Më konkretisht ikonografia orthodhokse shpreh me artin e saj personat e paraqitur në ikona jo të zhveshur nga materia, por të shpërfytyruar dhe hyjnizuar, duke vërtetuar me këtë mënyrë eksperiencën e pjesëmarrjes personale të personave të ikonizuar në hirin hyinizues të Perëndisë Triadik. Nga ana tjetër duke rënë dakort dhe me mësimin konkret të Kishës, i cili shpreh dogmën Kristologjike, materia, ndjenja, jo vetëm nuk përçmohet, por pasi çlirohet nga mëkati dhe prishja, ripërtërihet, shpërfytyrohet dhe hyjnizohet. Pikërisht këtë gjendje të shpërfytyruar, e cila është gjendja e paprishjes dhe lirisë më Krishtin e përshkruan ikona orthodhokse. Ndaj nuk është aspak rastësore që në të njëjtën epokë  në shek e XIV, Kisha i jep të drejtë në mënyrë Sinodike Shën Griogor Pallamait dhe teologjisë së tij, shfaqet veçanërisht shpesh ikonizimi i Shpëfytyrimti të Krishtit. Dhe kjo sepse Shpërfytyrimi i Krishtit jep sigurinë për shpërfytyrimin e çdo besimtari brenda realitetit të ri në Krishtin. 
Por realiteti i ri më Krishtin, përbën një realitet esaktologjik, dhe më konkretisht një realitet ku përjetohen me formë vlese të pastajmet (ta eskata: ato që kanë për të erdhur, të pritmet, të ameshuarat), d.m.th lavdia e pakrijuar dhe Mbretëria e Perëndisë. Këto të pastajme eskata që kanë hyrë me veprën shpëtimtare të Krishtit në histori dhe që përjetohen brenda misterit të Kishës si bashkim sipas hirit dhe shpërfytyrim i së krijuarës nga e pakrijuara, pra kjo shprehet në mënyrë të suksshme nga arti ikonografik i Kishës Orthodhokse. Shenjtorët e Kishës përshkruhen në ikonë sëbashku me realitetin e krijuar historik të kohës së tyre, por brenda të dhënave të reja të Mbretësisë së Perëndisë, që përjetoi në momentin konkret historik, në të cilin ikonizohet. Këtë realitet të shpërfytyruar, të cilin ikonografizon Kisha, nuk vlen vetëm për orientimin eskatologjik të besimtarëve, por shpreh faktin e përjetimit të të pastajmeve ton eskaton nga komuniteti adhurues, sigurisht si vlesë dhe parashijim të jetës së ardhshme të Mbretërisë. Kështu pra interpretohet jo vetëm ikonografizimi i shfaqjeve të Perëndisë të Dhiatës së Vjetër dhe të Re, por edhe të ikonave, të cilat paraqesin ngjarje që i përkasin fundit të botës dhe ardhjes së lavdëruar të dytë të Krishtit. Të gjitha këto ngjarje janë ato që përjetohen brenda vitit intensiv liturgjik të adhurimit dhe veçanërisht të Falenderimit Hyjnor. Thelbësisht, pra mund të mbështesim se ikonografia Orthodhokse ka karakter eskatologjik, pasi paraqet në thelb përsa është e mundur ngjarjen eskatologjike të bashkimit të papërzjerë të së krijuarës dhe të së pakrijuarës, e cila përjetohet në mbledhjen falenderuese dhe në kungim. Në mënyrë të veçantë mund të themi, se ikona Orthodhokse përshkruan qenien eskatologjike të të ikonizuarit, ku edhe trupi i tij është bërë shpirtëror pas pasurimit të tij nga energjia e pakrijuar hyjnizuese e Perëndisë. Pikërisht këtë energji hyjnizuese të Perëndisë Triadik, e cila shprehet brenda eksperiencës së Kishës, si dritë e pakrijuar, gjë të cilën përpiqen ta shprehin ikonografët Orthodhoksë, jo vetëm me aureolën e dritës, por dhe me dritën e veçantë me të cilën ndriçojnë ikonën. Drita, e cila ndriçon ikonën nga brenda është e lirë nga pengesat ntyrore, të cilat diktojnë shpërhapjen e saj në linjë të drejtë. Me këtë mënyrë, agjiografët orthodhoksë pakësojnë në mënyrë të skajshme dritëhijet, të cilat do ti shërbenin një paraqitjeje natyrore dhe theksojnë predispozicionin eskatologjik të personit të ikonizuar. Ndërsa ikonat e Kishës Orthodhokse përshkruajnë karakteristikat historike të personit të ikonizuar dhe me ndriçimin e veçantë të tyre paraqesin të ikonizuarin edhe si qytetar të Mbretërisë së Qiejve. Është e qartë pra, se teologjia e dritës reflektohet me qartësi nga ikonografia Orthodhokse. 
Një gjendie tjetër pra, shumë e ndryshme u krijua dhe vazhdon të ekzistojë në krishtërimin perëndimor në lidhje me ikonografinë. Kisha perëndimore, ndonëse mbështeti me pjesëmarrjen e saj vendimet e Sinodhit të Shtatë Ekumenik, në realitet theksoi fort rëndësinë didaktike të saj dhe la mënjanë prezencën sipas hirit, të Perëndisë në ikonë. Sipas Besimit Orthodhoks ikona është prurëse e presences së Hirit të Perëndisë, për shkak të hirit të pakrijuar të Frymës së Shenjtë, të cilën sjell dhe tek e cila merr pjesë besimtari, duke ardhur në këtë mënyrë në kungim personal me Perëndinë. Në Romanokatolicizëm nuk gjen strukturë teologjike, pasi ai mohon dallimin ndërmjet esencës së pakrijuar dhe energjisë së pakrijur të hirit hyjnor. Pra kur njeriu hirësohet dhe shpëtohet në romanokatolicizëm nuk kapërcen natyrën e tij sipas hirit , sepse edhe hiri që e shpëton gjendet brenda kuadrit të së krijuarës. Kështu gjithë arti i pikturës fetare në perëndim është natyror dhe i lidhur nga ligjet natyrore të krijuara, të cilët interpretojnë dhe karakterin natyralist të artit të tyre. 
Çështjet e mësipërme theologjike, mendoj, se janë nga arsyet kryesore që shpjegojnë pse romanokatolicizmi futi në përdorim ndriçimin e njëanshëm  me rezultat dritëhijet  në ikonat, gjë e cila shpreh dritën e krijuar të botës. Dhe për më tepër përse romanokatolicizmi pranoi, ose dhe lejoi tabllo fetare nëpër tempuj me prototipa pa lidhje me personat e ikonizuar dhe për më tepër në disa raste moralisht të rëna. Të gjitha këto tregojnë se tabllotë fetare të perëndimit qëndrojnë të mbyllura brenda kuadrit të së tashmes së rënë dhe jo të botës së shpërfytyruar. Për këtë do të mund të mbështesnim thelbësisht se piktura fetare e krishtërimit perëndimor nuk përbën degradim, të inisiativës së piktorit, por sikundër vëren ikonologu L. Uspenski, deviacion të teologjisë perëndimore, e cila përbën shprehje të jetës së saj të gabuar ekklisiastike. 
Në mënyrë të kundërt nga perëndimi, ikonografia Orthodhokse përcakton teologjinë dhe eksperiencën shpirtërore të Kishës Orthodhokse. Lindja Orthodhokse theksoi intensivisht në mënyrë të veçantë dallimin ndërmjet esencës dhe energjisë së Perëndisë si njohje, veçanti të teologjisë së saj dhe si themel të ekspersiencës shpirtërore të saj, ndërsa paralelisht ikonografia orthodhokse me artin e njohur dhe ndriçimin e saj të veçantë shprehu theologjinë dhe eksperiencën e saj shpirtërore në fytyrat e hyjnizuara të shenjtorëve të saj, duke lehtësuar kështu kuptueshmërinë e prezencës nëpërmjet hirit të prototipave të ikonizuar në ikonat e tyre.
Por si kuptohet konkretisht prezenca harizmatike e Krishtit dhe e shenjtorëve në ikonat e tyre? Së pari duhet të nënvizojmë se ikona Krishtit e ka themelin e saj dogmatik në mishërimin e Fjalës Perëndi, e cila e bën të vetëkuptueshme dhe paraqitjen ikonike të shenjtorëve, pasi shenjtorët janë gjymtyrët e lavdëruara të trupit të Krishtit sipas hirit. Dhe meqenëse Trupi i Krishtit sipas Hirit, d.m.th. Kisha e Tij ndeshet dhe shprehet në mbledhjen falenderuese, tempulli si vendi i mbledhjes falenderuese në thelb është vendi i përshtatshëm për ikonizimin e anëtarëve të lavdëruar të trupit falenderues të Krishtit. Ikonizimi i Krishtit - në përputhje me vendimin e Siodit të 7-të Ekumenik  nuk përzien dhe nuk njëson natyrat e Krishtit në mënyrë monofizite dhe as i ndan në mënyrë nestoriane. Por sikundër nënvizon Shën Theodhor Studhiti, ikona nuk ikonizon natyrën, por ikonizohet hipostaza. Përderisa pra nuk ikonizohet as natyra hyjnore dhe as ajo njerëzore direkt, por hipstaza e Krishtit me karakteristikat konkrete që përcaktojnë natyrën e tij, ajo që parqesin, ose më mirë ajo që shprehin dhe zbulojnë ikonat e Krishtit është personi i Perëndinjeriut, personi i gjithëplotësisë së Perëndisë dhe gjithëplotësisë së njeriut, i cili kuptohet dhe ekziston me të dyja natyrat e tij. Në ikonën e Krishtit bëhet i dukshëm personi i Krishtit sipas natyrës së tij njerëzore, sikundër u bë i dukshëm historikisht me mishërimin e tij. Me paraqitjen ikonike të karakteristikave të natyrës njerëzore të Krishtit, Krishti bëhet në mënyrë të prekshme prezent, si Perëndi dhe njeri i përsosur. Por, nëse me paraqitjen ikonografike të Krishtit nuk ndahet natyra njerëzore nga Perëndia Fjalë, po kështu nuk ndahet dhe trupi i cili ikonizohet nga hiri dhe energjia hyjbërëse, e cila ka si burim të sajin Perëndinë Fjalë. Në ikonën e Krishtit kemi pra përshkrim të natyrës së tij të dukshme njrëzore. Pra natyra njerëzore e hyjnizuar e Krishrtit, e cila përshkruhet në ikonën e tij nuk mund të kuptohet pa prezencën e Hyjnisë, e cila e bën të hyjshme. Natyra njerëzore sikundër është e njohur nuk hyjnizohet kurrë nga vetvetja. Në rastin e Krishtit u hyjnizua me bashkimin hipostatik, u vajos me hyjninë e Perëndisë Fjalë dhe kështu u bë e njëjtë me Perëndinë dhe e pa ndryshuar nëpërmjet vajosjes ... u bë pjesë e pandryshuarshme dhe e pa afruarshme e Perëndisë Fjalë. Natyra njerëzore e Krishtit u hyjnizua pa humbur vetitë e saj natyrore. Pikërisht në këtë pikë mbështesin etrit ikonofilë ikonadashës dhe vetë Sinodi i 7-të Ekumenik përshkrimin e Krishtit. Trupi i Krishtit përveç faktit që është i hyjnizuar, nuk resht së qeni trup me të gjitha vetitë e krijuara dhe natyroe, një prej të cilave është edhe përshkrueshmëria. Ikonizimi i Krishtit, aq sa përpara edhe pas ngjalljes së tij, vërteton se natyra e Krishtit  si rrjedhojë dhe çdo njeriu që bëhet pjesëtar dhe mbetet në trupin mistik të Krishtit  nuk bëhet kurrë i pa krijuar, por mbetet gjithmonë në kuadrin e të krijuarës. Trupi i ngjallur i Krishtit është po ai trup i prezencës së tij historike, por ka të dhënat eskatologjike të çlirimit të së krijuarës nga prishja dhe kufizimet e kësaj bote, të cilat përcaktohen nga nevojshmëria e ligjeve natyrore. Përveç këtyre, trupi i Krishtit nuk ishte bërë jomaterial, sikundër nuk do të bëhen jomateriale, por spirituale edhe trupat e besimtarëve në ngjalljen e përbashkët.
Dëshmia e Sinodit të 7-të Ekumenik është vëçanërisht karakteristike, përsa i përket kuptueshmërisë së ikonës së Krishtit brenda kuadrit të Kishës Orthodhokse: duke bërë ikonën e Zotit, rrfejmë trupin e tij të hyjnizuar, dhe ikona, që nuk është ikona e askujt tjetër dëshmon kujtimin e prototipit. Ikona e Krishtit pra nuk përbën një shprehje vetjake artistike, por një mënyrë të shprehjes së teologjisë të Kishës. Duke qenë pra se natyra njerëzore e Krishtit është e hyjnizuar duhet që ikona e tij  si kujtim i prototipit  të shprehë këtë realitet. Ikonografia e Kishës Orthodhokse lëviz dhe duhet të lëvizë gjithmonë brenda prespektivës së Sinodit të 7-të Ekumenik, nëse do që të ruajë identitetin e saj, me fjalë të tjera duhet që ikonografia të shprehë mësimin dogmatik dhe eksperiencën spirituale të Kishës Orthodhokse. Stili bizantin, sikundër u kultivua dhe u zhvillua në Lindjen Orthodhokse, shprehu shkëlqyeshëm  përsa është e mundur nga ana njerëzore  të vërtetën dhe eksperiencën orthodhokse. Kështu ikona e Krishtit shpreh në një shkallë realitetin e bashkimit të papërzierë dhe të pa ndryshuar të të dy natyrave në një person të Perëndisë Fjalë. Por, kjo nuk do të thotë së në ikonën orthodhokse bizantine ka përshkrim dhe shfaqe të natyrës hyjnore. Thjesht me artin ikonografik të Kishës Orthodhokse tentohet të shprehet pjesëmarrja e natyrës njerëzore në jetën hyjnore dhe të jepet një dëshmi nga eksperienca e shenjtërisë të trupit njerëzor. Kështu mund të mbështesim se, arti i pikturës në Lindjen Orthodhokse e ikonizon Krishtin si Perëndinjeri. Dhe sikundër mbështet në mënyrë karakteristike dhe Sinodi i 7-të Ekumenik Kisha Katholike e Përgjithshme ndonëse paraqet ikonografizon Krishtin në formën njerëzore, nuk e ndan atë prej bashkimit të tij hyjnor, i cili sikundër thamë është prezent në ikonë sipas hirit dhe energjisë. 
Në këtë pikë mendojmë se mund të themeloset prezenca sipas hirit e Krishtit në ikonat e tij. Flasim për prezencë sipas hirit të Krishtit në kuptimin se Krishti nuk është prezent në ikonat e tij sipas natyrës, por vetëm nëpërmjet hirit, energjisë së tij natyrore së hyjnishmërisë së tij. Kështu në ikonën e Krishtit ndeshet prezenca e prototipit sipas hirit. Krishti mund të jetë prezent sipas hirit në ikonën e tij, përshkak të hyjnishmërisë së tij të pa ndarë prej atij. Por, çfarë bëhet me ikonat e shenjtorëve? A munden shenjtorët të jenë prezentë sipas hirit në ikonat e tyre? Dhe nëse po, a nuk krijohet problem i kapërximit të kufizimit të tyre, si të krijuar? Këtë përgjigje do ta shohim brenda një konsiderimi ekklisiologjik të temës, duke ndjekur edhe këtu mendimin teologjik të etërve ikonofilë dhe vendimin dogmatik të Sinodit.
Piksëpari, nëse ikonizimi i Krishtit dhe i Hyjlindëses siguron dhe shpall mishërimin e Perëndisë Fjalë, ikonografizimi i shenjtorëve shpërfaq gjymtyrët e shenjtëruara të trupit mistik hyjnjerëzor të Krishtit. Ndërsa ikonat e Krishtit dhe të Hyjlindëses shprehin fillimisht dogmën kristologjike, ikonat e shenjtorëve zbulojnë rrjedhojat ontologjike të dogmës kristologjike në jetën qenien më Krishtin të personave të ikonizuar. Me fjalë të tjera në kuadrin e Othodhoksisë, ikonat e shenjtorëve proklamojnë përjetimin e jetës së pakrijuar të Krishtit nga prototipat e ikonografizuar. Me ikonografizimin e shenjtorëve Kisha u paraqet besimtarëve identitetin personal të anëtarëve të saj të lavdëruar, shpreh d.m.th vetinë e personave  të ikonizuar në mëyrë eskatologjike, të restauruar në dimesionin e tyre më Krishtin, e cila sipas Shën Joan Damaskinoit siguron pjesëmarrjen e pa ndryshuar të të ikonizuarve në lavdinë hyjnore dhe në hirin e Krishtit. Paralelisht ikonografizimi i shenjtorëve së bashku me Krishtin, shfaq sipas Shën Theodhor Studhitit bashkimin e pa ndarë që ndjek personat e ikonizuar. Ashtu sikundër Kisha nuk gabon kristologjikisht kur ikonizon Krishtin, sepse nuk ndan natyrën e tij hyjnore nga ajo njerëzore, kështu nuk gabon edhe ekklisiologjikisht kur ikonizon shenjtorët e saj, sepse nuk e ndan Krishtin nga gjymtyrët e tij të lavdëruara. Dhe sikundër Krishti ikonizohet si Perëndinjeri  me natyrën e tij njerëzore të hyjnizuar  kështu dhe shenjtorët ikonizohen si njerëz të shenjtëruar , d.m.th ikonizohen me bazë të dhënat e reja antropologjike, të cilat vlejnë për gjymtyrët e trupit të Krishtit sipsa hirit. Këto të dhëna të reja antropologjike janë eskatologjike dhe përmblidhen në metamorfoza shpërfytyrimi e qenieve të krijuara të të ikonizuarve nga kungimi i energjive të pa krijuara dhe i lavdisë hyjnore. Pa këto të dhëna ikonat e Kishës humbasin ndryshimin e tyre thelbësor nga tabllotë fetare natyralise të Krishterimit Perëndimor, të cilat e paraqisin njeriun jo si shijues të lavdisë dhe të hirit hyjnizues. Veçanërisht piktura fetare perëndimore nuk i shpreh rrjedhojat e dogmës kristologjike në anëtarët e trupit mistik të Krishtit dhe si rezultat, të mbetet përsa i përket ikonografizimit tek njeriu biologjik dhe empirik, që në rastin më të mirë drobitet në moralshmërinë e tij. Një njeri të tillë moral do të kishim dhe nga rrjedhojat e mësimit kristologjik të Nestorit, por madje edhe të Ariosit. Sepse sa përputhet me Nestorin kaq përputhet edhe me Ariosin, se përsosmëria e njeriut ka karakter moral dhe jo ontologjik. Me këto që themi këtu nuk keqgjykojmë Romanokatolicizmin për arianizëm dhe nestorianizëm, por duam të theksojmë, se gabimi kryesor në zonën e teologjisë  me mos dallimin ndërmjet esencës dhe energjisë tek Perëndia  shkakton një sërë problemesh në zonën e rrjedhojave të kristologjisë. Dhe këto probleme, të cilat lidhen pandarshmërisht me sotiriologjinë reflektojnë në zonën e pikturës fetare.
Por, si kuptohet prezenca sipas hirit e shenjtorëve në ikonat e tyre? Ikona si të çdo paraqitje pikturale personi apo ngjarje bën e ekzistente atë që është pikturuar, d.m.th, bën të prekshme nga shqisat tona qeneien që esencialisht mungon, qoftë person apo pamje e pikturuar. Por, ajo që ndodh me ikonën e Kishës është diçka shumë më shumë dhe më substanciale. Në ikonën e Kishës nuk bëhet thjesht i prekshëm i ndjeshëm personi që mungon nuk është prezent. Sipas Shën Joan Damaskinoit ikonat e shenjtorëve janë të mbushura me Frymë të Shenjtë. Duke interpretuar këtë Shën Joan Damaskinoi, nënvizon: nëse i ikonizuari është plot me hir, pjesëmarrëse të hirit bëhen dhe ikonat. Duke u mbështetur tek të lartpërmendurat, do të mund të flisnim për prezencë sipas hirit të shenjtorit të ikonizuar në ikonën e tij, e cila bëhet e kuptueshme me nocionin e prezencës të të pakrijuarit hir hyjnizues, tek i cili dedikohet në thelb shenjtëria e shenjtorit të ikonizuar. Prezenca e hirit dhe energjisë hyjnore në ikonë është e vazhdueshme, sepse është e varur direkt nga prezenca sipas hirit e Frymës së Shenjtë tek personat e ikonizuar, themeloset d.m.th mbi bazën dogmatike të marrëdhënies ikonë dhe prototip shenjtorët dhe të gjallë ishin plot me Frymë të Shenjtë thekson Shën Joan Damaskinoi. Sikundër shenjtorët janë të lidhur ontologjikisht me energjinë hyjnizuese të Frymës së Shenjtë, kështu edhe ikonat e Kishës janë prurës të hirit të Frymës së Shenjtë, dhe si rrjedhojë enë të energjisë hyjnore. Dhe sikundër është e pamundur prezenca e njëkohëshme fizike e personit të ikonizuar në të gjitha ikonat e tij, në ato është gjithmonë present hiri dhe energjia hyjnore e pakrijuar e personave të ikonizuar. Me anë të hirit hyjnor të pakrijuar shenjtorët janë në të gjitha ikonat njëkohësisht, dhe nëpërmjet këtij hiri vjen kungimi eukaristik dhe besimtari vjen në kungim real dhe marrëdhënie më shenjtorët. Ndërsa shenjtorët si krijesa mbeten brenda kufijve të së krijuarës  dhe konkretisht në kufizimet e vendit dhe të kohës  si njerëz të hyjnizuar kapërxejnë sipas hirit kufizimet e latpërmendura sipas hirit të pakrijuar dhe sipas të cilit janë prezent dhe vepërojnë në ikonat e tyre. Pra është e dukshme se ikonat e Kishës nuk objektivizojnë dhe as kufizojnë prototipin e tyre, duke e mbyllur e gozhduar në një vend të caktua, por përbëjnë shenjë të dukshme të realitetit të padukshëm dhe të lavdëruar, të cilin ikonizojnë. Përandaj dhe mohimi i ikonave nga ikonomakët, nga etrit e Sinodhit të Shtatë Ekumenik interpretonet si mohim i prezencës së prototipave në ikonat e tyre. Madje gjatë Sinodit të 7-të Ekumenik, besimtarët nën kushte të caktuara mund të kenë vizion spiritual të personit të ikonizuar. Prototipi që ikonizohet bëhet i dukshëm prej besimtarve me shqisën e shpërfytyruar shpirtërore, me anë të së cilës dhe besimtarët marrin pjesë përgjithësisht tek realiteti i ardhshëm që nga kjo jetë, nënvizon Shën Joan Damaskinoi. Tek ikona e Kishës, d.m.th prototipi i pa dukshëm, i cili bëhet ndjeshmërisht prezent në atë, besimtari e shikon në dukje jo material me organet ndjesore shpirtërore të tijat. Duke theksuar me forcë këtë eksperiencë shpirtërore të Kishës Shën Joan Damaskinoi mbështet se, besimtarët: duke parë të padukukërën nëpërmjet përshkrimit si prezent e lavdërojnë. Për këtë arsye, kur besimtarët shikojnë ikonat e shenjtorëve, nuk i referohen kompzimit artistik të ngjyrave, por shprehin kungim të gjallë me të ikonizuarit. Në tempullin orthodhoks besimtarët nuk janë me shenjtorët vetëm në kungim mistik gjatë Falenderimit Hyjnor, por shikojnë shenjtorët që të jenë prezentë në ikonat e tyre. Kështu interpretohet edhe nderimi që kisha u dedikon ikonave dhe shenjtorëve, nderim që nuk ndryshon në asgjë nga ai që u dedikohet lipsaneve të shenjta, apo vetë shenjtorëve.
Por prezenca sipas hirit e prototipit në ikonën e tij interpreton edhe rëndësisë shenjtëruese të ikonës në Kishë. Ikona e Kishës sikundër thamë sjell hirin dhe shenjtërinë e prototipit të ikonizuar. Ky hir, në përputhje me Sinodin e 7-të Ekumenik mund të pjesëtohet nga besimtarët dhe ti shenjtërojë. Shenjtëria që mbartin ikonat bëhet e prekshme prej besimtarve nëpërmjet shqisës të së parit, gjatë vështrimit të personave të ikonizuar. Por, proskinisi falja e ikonave nuk përbën vetëm një mënyrë për ti nderuar prototipat e ikonizuar, njëkohësisht është edhe një mënyrë pjesëmarrjeje shenjtërimi: dhe i përshëndoshim, i pjekim(takojmë), dhe i puthim ikonat e nderuara, nënvizojnë etrit e Sinodit të 7-të Ekumenik duke i pasur si shpresë, marrim prej tyre shenjtërim. Pra, më konkretisht shqisat e besimtarve bëhen pranues të hirit të ikonave, i cili shenjtëron jo vetëm shqisat e mësipërme, por edhe të gjithë qenien e besimtarve. Por, shenjtërimi i besimtarve nuk bëhet pjesëmarrës me mënyrë mekanike. Në hirin hyjnor të ikonave, nuk merr pjesë d.m.th çdo besimtar edhe as cilido që u falet. Në këtë hir mund të merret pjesë vetëm nën disa rrethana të caktuara. Kushtet për këtë pjesëmarrje janë besimi, pastërtia shpirtërore me të cilën duhet tu afrohen besimtarët ikonave të Kishës. Kështu është e qartë se si ikonomakët duke mohuar ikonat, mohojnë prezencën sipas hirit të Frymës së Shenjtë në ato dhe rrjedhimisht mohojnë dhe një mundësi shenjtërimi të besimtarve.
Prezenca sipas hirit e shenjtorëve në ikonat e tyre lidhet pandarshmërisht me mrekullibëriet e ikonave. Mrekullitë që bëhen nëpërmjet ikonave vërtetojnë marrëdhënien e ikonave me personat e ikonizuar, përderisa, sikundër vërejnë edhe etrit e Sinodit të 7-të Ekumenik nëpërmjet ikonave të shenjta shihen shënjtorët duke bërë mrekulli, ndërsa paralelisht dëshmojnë kungimin direkt dhe personal të besimtarve me personat e ikonizuar. Interpretimin teologjik të mrekullive të kryera nga ikonat e Kishës e jep Shën Joan Damaskinoi:  Mrekullia përbën përgjigje të Perëndisë në kërkesat e besimtarve që vijnë me besim tek ikonat. Ai që e kryen mrekullinë është gjithmonë Perëndia, pavarësisht nëse kërkesa i derjtohet Atij, direkt ose indirekt. Perëndia i pranon kërkesat e besimtarve edhe kur besimtarët i drejtohen atij nëpërmjet shenjtorëve të tij. Mrekullitë e ikonave anjëherë nuk janë autonome në kuadrin e Kishës, por lidhen në mënyrë direkte me personat e ikonizuar, të cilët i dedikojnë fuqinë mrekullibërëse  hirit të Perëndisë. Duke qenë se të gjitha ikonat janë prurësë të prezencës sipas hirit të të ikonizuarit, një dallim ndërmjet ikonave si mrekullibërëse dhe jomrekullibërëse është i pasuksesshëm nga pikpamja teologjike. Kjo për faktin se, prezenca e hirit hyjnor të pa krijuar, të prototipave të ikonizuar  në ikonat e tyre i bën ikonat e Kishës mrekullibërëse, ndonëse hiri nuk shprehet gjithmonë me forma të dukshme.
Duke mbaruar, do të mund të mështesnim si konkluzion se, prezenca sipas hirit e prototipit në ikonën e tij gjen mbështetjen tek i gjithë mësimi dogmatik i Sinodit të 7-të Ekumenik, siguron teologjinë e Kishës Orthodhokse për dallimin ontologjik të esencës dhe energjisë tek Perëndia, e cila themelohet në mishërimi dhe vepra shpëtimtare Perëndisë Fjalë, i shërben kungimit të gjallë dhe direkt të Kishës militante me anëtarët e lavdëruar të trupit të Krishtit sipas hirit dhe së fundmi, interpreton shenjtërimin dhe mrekullibëriet e ikonave. Nga të gjitha këto bëhet e dukshme, se prezenca sipas hirit e prototipit në ikonën e tij nuk përbën të vërtetë me rëndësi periferike, por ngjarje që shqetëson rezultativisht teologjinë dhe eksperiencën spirituale të Kishës. 

Shqipëroi dhiakon Mihal Sanellari

----------

